# Sticky  Collection of Posts on Blood Results, AMH and HSG test



## LauraLLL

Hello,

I have my HSG a week on Thursday (March 3rd) and I'm already pooing my pants a bit   .

I've been told to take some painkillers beforehand.

Some people have advised Paracetamol, others Ibuprofen.

Can anyone tell me which is more effective? (any advice/opinions would be great!)

Laura xxx


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi, I've had three HSGs in total, and always taken nurofen plus about half an hour before the procedure, then some paracetamol once I come out, along with a nice cup of tea and some cake.

Best of luck


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks, Helen.

If you don't mind me asking.... how did you find the HSGs?

Laura xxx


----------



## helenlouisey

I have to honest and say the first one wasn't pleasant and I found it quite painful, the second and third ones I didn't even know they were taking place, I couldn't even feel them.  I'm not sure why there was such a difference, I did have a child in-between but he was delivered by csection so can't explain it by saying child birth may have stretched cervix for example, only thing I can think is that HSG two and three were carried out by a different doctor to HSG one,  and at a different hospital so maybe some of it down to skill of the doctor and also the equipment they use.  Where abouts will you be having yours done?


----------



## LauraLLL

I'm having mine at the New Royal in Edinburgh x


----------



## HippyChicky

when I had my hsg 2 years ago my consultant gave me a menafenic acid tablet (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug) for pain relief and a buscopan tablet to help relax me inside so it was easier for them to insert catheter and dye.


----------



## cassey03

Hi Laura,

I had a HSG last September. It isnt pleasant but please dont worry too much as we all know stress isnt good for us. It isnt pleasant because well............. your showing your bits to someone you havent met! Its like having a smear test at first but what i found hardest was being shown my ovaries and tubes on the screen whilst the consultant was unblocking one. remember to say if you dont want this to happen, sometimes they just show you even though you dont want too. Also Please do ask the healthcare assistant to hold your hand....this may sound silly but it really helped me get through the procedure. I'd obviously never met her before but it gave me comfort and if you do this i hope it helps you through.

all the best, and yes ibroprofen half hour before helps and a cup of tea after is a must.

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks so much, Cassey.

I think I will definitely be gripping the consultant's hand - hope I don't break her fingers!!!!

Yes, I'm not sure if I want to see my 'innards' on screen! Although, of course I want to see the dye going where it should  .

Thanks everyone for your replies, lots of love   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

I definitely agree with cassey, ask one of the nurses or whoever to hold your hand, someone held mine and kept talking to me to try to distract me from what was going on


----------



## LauraLLL

Ok, thanks girls!  

Just getting ready to head off to the hospital now - with DH, Mum and Dad!

I could think of nicer family days out, but I'm so glad they're coming to support me. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LauraLLL

So glad that's over.

It was very unpleasant, but.... my tubes are fine!

There was a very scary few moments when the dye was not travelling down the right fallopian tube. I was lying there on my back, terrified. But they added more dye, turned me over and eventually, the dye travelled down both fallopian tubes.

The relief is amazing. I'm hoping that whatever the little blockage was was responsible for us not conceiving and that since the dye did eventually pass it, we will be more likely to get pregnant now. But no one has confirmed this - this is just me being optimistic and hopeful    .

I'm in a bit of discomfort - it was pretty yucky - so now DH is making me coffee and lunch and I'm in my PJs on the sofa.

Next step - DH's sperm analysis.

If anyone wants more info about the HSG or wants me to describe it in more detail, please don't hesitate to ask.

I felt much better going in to have my X-ray after receiving advice and support from you wonderful people on here   xxxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Hi,
I'm in the process of getting tests etc to hopefully get started to try for IUI or IVF.  I'm 41 - if that makes any difference.

I just got my AMH result back and am wondering how to decipher it.     It's 11.9.
I also am waiting for current results for LH and FSH but last year I had them and I was 11.5 and 4.1 but I'm not 100% sure of where in my cycle i was for those.

My Dr said he would like me to do the HSG as well and am a bit nervous about what it entails.  Also aware it is quite expensive...

Hope someone can shed some light on this for me.  I know I need to go back and see Dr, but until then would love to have a little bit of insight...
Many thanks!


----------



## BabyWanted

Hi There,
I've just joined this site and I'm going to HSG tomorrow morning. From looking it up it doesn't seem to be too dissimilar in nature to the quick look my GP took around 5 months ago when I first went to see about my difficulties getting pregnant. So far I've had all the other tests and my boyfriend is going to get his count checked next week (from a test he had about 15years ago it was low so I'm not holding my breath for a miracle). I have high testosterone, which i think is the LSH you referred too but not 100% sure, and the doctor confirmed before I'd had any tests that I had PCOS. Since coming off the pill around 2 years ago my periods have been all over the place  so i never know where I'm up to. I've spent a fortune on ovulation kits and pregnancy tests for false alarms  
I'm only 23 but all I've ever wanted was to be a mum, its kind of the only thing i know i can do and I'll be good at. I'm scared that because my partner has two children already that we'll get turned down for IVF, but his kids are grown up (15 and 20) so it's not like I'm being a mother to them, I'm more of their friend if you like.
So, I have my evaluation with the Gyno on the 30th where we'll go into all my results and look at what the best treatment will be going forward. He didn't seem to mention that there was a problem that my partner has children, so fingers crossed!
When are you booked in for your HSG? I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow so you know what to expect if you've not gone already!!

x


----------



## Yellow38

Hi Meow,

I had an HSG some while ago now, and to be honest it was fine.  At the time because I hadn't had any tx or really suffered much medically I was very apprehensive and worked up about it, but from memory its actually not that disimilar to having egg transfer during IVF.  At the hospital I was at they showed you it all on the screen as they flush the dye through your tubes which was quite interesting and the whole process really didn't take very long at all, so try not to worry (don't know about costs for it as mine was on the NHS).

Regarding your FSH & LH levels, assuming they were around day 3, which is generally when you have these tests I think, your levels look fine and well within normal / good ranges.

Your age is probably worth bearing in mind regarding you AMH results - your results I believe are on the good side of low, but for your age I think they are probably very good to be honest.  I did quite a lot of reading up on AMH when I had my test, and there are plenty of examples of women with very low/undetectable that go on to become pregnant through IVF and so although your first reaction might be concern because you are now shown in optimal or satisfactory, my view would be that you ought not be worried by it and in a normal circumstances I would imagine it would be very unusual to be late 30's / early 40's and be in the same range as say someone who is 20.  The following is the assay that I used to decipher my results - your results look to be in pmol/L which seems to be the norm in this country. 

Potential                                        pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5                >6.8      

Finally, and this is maybe a bit controversial as I know lots of ladies have had success with IUI, but my view is that if time is a little of the essence, then maybe going straight for IVF would be preferable.  Personally I feel like I wasted a lot of time on clomid and then attempting IUI and in hindsight all this did was cost me valuable time.  However, this is a personal view and may not necessarily be one shared.  IVF is more invasive, more stressful and more expensive, but the results of course are generally better.

Sorry, this ended up a slightly longer reply than I had intended.  Anyway, hope it helps, good luck.
Yellow


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks so much for the replies.
BabyWanted, hope your HSG went ok.  Good luck too with getting NHS treatment. 

Yellow38, That was really useful to see the fertility potential figures.

I had a scan (the uterus one, can't remember it's official name!) few months ago and apparently I'm in incredibly good shape for my age so I am hoping    that I'm going to have success early on in this journey!!  I'm just waiting for my up to date bloods - should get them tomorrow or Friday.

I had a HSG booked for today but had to cancel as Dr couldn't get the referral to the radiology dept. on time...


----------



## LJyorkshire

Meow to the Moon - my HSG was fine..a little bit if discomfort. Was worse afterwards back at home as in some women (me) you can get cramping as the fine tubes not used to having liquid forced through them. Just felt like heavy period cramps for me..sone women don't get thus after effect though. I wouldn't plan to go back to work just after just in case PS nurse told me some evidence of natural BFPs after an HSG as tubes can be cleared..not true in my case but you never know! Good luck 

LJ x


----------



## BabyWanted

Hi Meow,
I had mine at 9.45 this morning, and the nurse was really nice. She had me in stitches and made sure i was relaxed. The actual procedure wasn't too bad. Basically i got undressed and put on one of those horrid hospital gowns, then they go through everything with you and you have to sign a consent form.
I then had to lie down on the bed under the x-ray machine and go 'frog legged', essentially this is feet together knees up, then you spread your legs to each side and relax them as far down to each side of the bed as you can. They then put what i can only describe as a 'duck beak' type instrument up your vaginaand then screw it in place (this is just so that you are open and they can get to the cervix) this didn't hurt as far as I know it was just cold when they went in with the lubricant.
Then they insert a catheter (not sure of the correct spelling) into you and a tiny balloon at the end of it blows up so that they can put the die into you. Unfortunately my cervix was slippy so i had to have some metal rod or something pinched onto my cervix so they could get a grip of it :S although this didn't hurt either 
Once they've got the tube in place they take out the 'duck beak' and you relax your legs and just lie down normally.
the x-ray was then turned on and I could see the same screen that they were looking at, then they inject the die through the tube and wait while it fills your uterus and fallopian tubes, whilst they're doing this they take several xrays of the process.
What I will say here is that this hurt me, i can only describe it as pressure being built up but with nowhere to release it. Kind of like if you have a really really really full bladder and can't get to a toilet so you have to hang on!!
I felt fine after this and i sat up once they'd taken the tube out and I got dressed went to the toilet and put on a sanitary pad. there was a little blood but nothing major at all.
I felt fine enough to drive home straight away, but since I've got home at around 10.30ish I've been doubled over with cramps :S they've said that it's normal and to be fair it only feels like period pain but really really bad pain! I can't stand up straight yet, but the nurse said that everyone reacts differently which i can well understand.
I really wouldn't worry, but maybe just to be on the safe side take the rest of the day off. They do say on the guidance notes they give you to take it easy.
So for me the procedure was fine, it's just the slight after effects that I'm suffering with. This hasn't been meant to scare you or anything I just thought I'd tell you honestly how I'm feeling.
The nurse didn't tell me any results but I'm back at gyno next Thursday so i guess I'll see then.

Hope it all goes OK, and you don't have any of my symptoms!!  xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks, LJyorkshire and BabyWanted.
It seems that you both had the 'after event' cramps and I've now heard of a couple of others who also had that sort of pain.

BabyWanted, your description is fantastic, thanks so much.  I really hope your results are very positive when you see your gyno next week.  
I had to put mine off this week so will hope to get it rescheduled in the next few weeks.  I'm nervous still, but at least I am not going in completely blind!  

And I also keep reminding myself that this is only one of the (potentially) many procedures I have to endure if I am to have a baby!!


----------



## MXP_78

Hi there,

Im also new to the site and recently had an HSG.  I had mostly the same experience as BabyWanted, even having lovely nurses as well.  In my info sheet they said it can be uncomfortable and a little painful so advised to take two ibuprofen/paracetamol about an hour before the procedure.  Not sure if it helped though as I found it quite painful when they started pushing the dye through.  But definitely bearable. And the pain is over as soon as they stop the dye.  It didn't slowly go away bust just stopped all together.  Fortunately for me, I had no cramping or pains afterwards, just a small amount of bleeding.  

For me it was probably harder emotionally than physically.  I just got a bit sad that something that can be so natural and joyous for some, involved me lying on that bed having a procedure like that. But then I reminded myself that in the end, I'll know it's all worth it


----------



## BabyWanted

MXP_78 and anyone who's feeling down
Keep your chin up!!  we all know just how frustrating it is, but all we need to remember and concentrate on is the overall outcome 

Good luck xx


----------



## 3crazycats

Just wanted to say thanks to babywanted for the description of what exactly happens during your HSG, I am having one on Thursday lunchtime and now I have it all clear in my head what is going to happen and I will be prepared to take it easy when I get back.

I had a hysteroscopy a few weeks ago, but the doc said he couldn't quite understand what was going on inside, so think my HSG results might be interesting!  

I have been waiting since January 2011 to start my next round of ICSI but the clinic keep saying there is something wrong in my womb, which we are still waiting to discover, its so worrying.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## birty

Hi all

i have been for my first gynae appointment today and have been told i need an hsg test. 

babywanted thank you very much for your descritpion of the procedure its always good hearing someones thoughts of how things go (although it did make me wince when reading). Dont know when my procedure will be as i have to induce af first.

good luck to those going through the procedure xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Hi, I am completely new to this site and the whole ttc thing. so like you I'm confused by all the stats and information. But by all accounts your AMH is good.

I have just had my AMH done privately and they came back at 2- very low for my age. I'm just about to turn 39. We have been ttc since jan this year, but we have identified that I am not ovulating.

I have an appointment tomorrow with the consultant, who will then have my results and my partners results from his test.

For all of you out there that have been through it, any ideas for best course of action? I am finding all this very confusing, and slightly frustrating.

Thanks


----------



## BabyWanted

Hi ritcheim,
I'm 23 but have been ttc for the last 18months, I don't smoke, I don't drink have never done any form of drugs, so I've found it frustrating too. I think the best thing is not too get too wound up or too disheartened (i know it's easy to say!!!). But if you think about the emotional strain we put on our poor bodies when we're going through all this, I'm sure it adds to the problems.
Hopefully if you have an open and honest and approachable gyno (thankfully i do) your mind should be set at ease after your next appointment, and they'll be able to tell you the best course of action.
From adding together the factors of my life and the tests i have results of so far, i think for me I'll be put on metformin (at least i think thats what it is) and if we still have no luck after 6months I'll then go onto chlomid and start 'prepping' for IVF.
Luckily (or not so depending on the angle!) my cousin has had similar/worse fertility problems than me so I can always ask her for insight on things like IVF. Obviously most of you won't have this resource there so I'd say do your research look at all the options on the web, pros and cons of each and go in prepared when you see your gyno. They won't bite (i hope )and most of them are really good with putting your mind at ease and deciding the best course of action with you NOT for you!!
Sorry I've kind of forgotten my whole point here, but nevermind, hopefully there's something in this ramble to keep your hopes up!

BW xx


----------



## ritchiem

Thank you Babywanted

Yes I agree that we do tend to stress ourselves out, but I think its fear of the unknown....thats what I am struggling with.

Best of luck with the Metformin- hope you get everything you wish for.


----------



## peacock

Hi, I wondered if anybody knew of any private places which will do private antral follicle count scan. I had a very low count (2 on one ovary and 3 on the other) and my sister is failing to get pregnant. I want to get her a scan as she doesn't seem to take these things seriously and is now 36. If anybody knows of anywhere in the South West that does them (she lives in Cornwall) that would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Juls78

Hello, sorry i can't help with your orginal query but it might be worth posting this on the location boards. Here is the link to the south. You might get some answers here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=528.0

julsxx


----------



## pea.pod.dreams

hello, im off to have start my follicular scans tomorrow at SEFC tumbridewells. i know its not ideal but its an hour from me and its worth the drive :~) good luck
www.sefc.co.uk

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

I finally managed to reschedule my HSG and I am still in shock from the experience.  I went into it so positive - nervous of course but rational and prepared.
It was so painful I almost couldn't get through it.  I'm still in a lot of pain.
The dye was no issue - barely noticed that.  It was the speculum.  

I wish Dr's would listen when I say I find it incredibly painful (I didn't have a smear for nearly 20 years due to the pain).
They all seem to know my body better then me.

It makes me think there is no way I can go through IUI or IVF if every time I have to go through this...
I'm so sad... and feel totally violated.

Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Meow..sorry it was so painful for you. I wouldn't give up on ivf just yet though. You could select a clinic that give you sedation for Egg Collection and Embryo transfer is so quick - only a minute or 2. They don't use a speculum for the scans in between...maybe acupuncture would help control the pain? Maybe you need a s an to see if you have a physical problem causing the pain as that is not usual Hun. Hope you're ok? 

LJ x


----------



## tracyl247

Meow

Sorry to read of your unpleasant experience   but you did it   and now you can hopefully find out if there is anything that needs to be done to help you get to your end goal of a baby   

Don't worry yet about IVF - IUI as LJ says there are a number of things you can do to help you through the process   and maybe talking things through with your GP or practice nurse might help   

Hope you have managed to have a relaxing Saturday and done some resting.

take care

Tracy


----------



## peacock

Hi there, thanks for that. I found somewhere in Plymouth that does it so all good - thanks a lot. xx


----------



## peacock

Oh incase anybody else wanted the details I think she said it was £150 here for the antral follicle scan. Didn't have to have it in the end though.

Contact Details:
South West Centre For Reproductive Medicine
Ocean Suite - Level 6
Derriford Hospital
Plymouth PL6 8DH 

Tel: 01752 763704
Fax: 01752 763641
Email: [email protected]


----------



## LCatt

Hi,

I've just got back my blood test results for FSH, Oestradiol and LH, not sure if the results are good or bad. They are

FSH - 8
Oestradiol - 122
LH - 7

Also what do they all mean?!? 

Thanks for any help 
xx


----------



## Flashtash

Hi LCat im quite new to the site but i had a very similar result to you, which i will tell is is GOOD!

from my results

FSH - 8
Oestradiol - 196
LH - 5

with antral follicle count of 23

This is all good news and means we are suitable for fertility treatment, what i do no is that if your FSH is 12 or above there is a high chance of being declined fertility treatment, so all is good for us? hope it makes some sort of sense for you?

FSH (Follicle stimulating hormone) means the treatment u can get ( also reducing over stimulation with tx)
Oestradiol (oestrogen) is a sex hormone tested at different stages in our cycle to determine menstration
LH (Leutinizing hormine) which causes us to ovulated so needs to be present

Hope this helps

Tasha xxxx


----------



## LCatt

Hi Tasha,

Thank you so much for telling this, it has put my mind a ease. I glad to know that all our levels seem to be be at a normal rate. 

there so much to take in, it sometimes overwhelms me.

Take care 

xx


----------



## emaritska

Hi Ladies - got some results from the doctors and followed them up with a call so I knew what they meant (they were sent as a printout!) - but 2days later and no call! Going little mad with not knowing - can anyone help??

Serum TSH Level - 2.3 mU/L
Serum Testosterone Level  -  1nmol/L
Serum Prolactin Level - 428 muL
Serum FSH level - 5.3 iu/L
Serum LH level - 3.3 iu/L
Serum oestradiol level - 164 pmol/L

There is some other stuff bu tnot sure if its relevant / means anything:

Follicular Phase 3.5-12.5  2.4-12.6  46-607
Mid Cycle Peak 4.7-21.5  14.0-95.6  315-1828
Luteal Phase 1.7-7.7  1.0-11.4  161-774
Post menopausal 26-135

Any hints / advice greatly appreciated - relucatant to Google these yet in case get no further! 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Hope2005

FSh levels do change - my first one was 12.4 , then it was 9.4. Less than 10 is good.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thank you so much to  LJyorkshire and tracyl247 for your kind replies.

It took most of this week to feel ok about it all and now it's a thing of the past - thank goodness!
I feel very positive again as I saw my clinic for a follow up today and my results for all my tests have come back brilliant - I have excellent AMH etc so I hope that my next cycle will the beginning of an exciting journey into parenthood.


----------



## shelleysugar

Thank you for your detailed and frank description of the HSG test.  I've got mine in the next few weeks and knowing what to expect is really helpful.  I hope your fertility journey is going well. Thank you again, Shell x


----------



## Sally Sally Wally

Hi, 

I wondered if anyone knew or had carried out a Hysteroscopy on the NHS? 

The Clinic in Barcelona where I am registered has suggested that this is the best way forward for me to check for any abnormalities ie polyps and folicles etc.

Any advice greatly received!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Sally

Yes you can have a Hysteroscopy on the NHS. And it actually quite easy.

My fertility clinic advised me to have one before any more IVF, so as I had time I went to my GP and got refered to a gyne (I think it took 3 weeks for the appointment) I asked and explain to the gyne why I needed it. Because I had had 2 failed IVF's and its never been checked. They agreed it was needed. That was the 3rd of Feb and I had it on the 25th of Feb, due to a cancellation. 

I think its worth doing it, I started my IVF just a few days after and got a BFP that time. (althought I did MC) 

I am on the waiting list to have another on now as my 5th IVF has just failed. Along with a Lap and Dye. 

Good luck, you can go private but it can be very expensive.

Good luck, get to your GP to get the ball rolling!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I've had various preliminary tests done by my GP and the hospital and all were 'OK'. having read the various posts about tests I feel really stupid for not asking more questions about these tests. I hope someone can give me some pointers as its going to be a while before out next appointment and I need to know what I'm looking for.

So far I have had blood tests done by my GP and hospital in the 1st 3 days of my cycle. they have all been OK (my GP said they were 'fine for my age').

what hormones would have been looked at?

I've also had my blood tested for chlamydia which scared me to death - I wasn't concerned about it until the Consultant suggested it and I read that the majority of people don't have symptoms! I spent a few weeks convinced I had chlamydia without knowing it and that my tubes were blocked. it was negative in the end. in some ways I wanted it to be the case so that I knew what was wrong and what my options were (I can deal with the facts, its the not knowing that bothers me).

I've also read about AMH which I understand is not available on the NHS. I'm nearly 38 - is it worth paying for this test and if so whats the rough cost?

I've also read about a day 21 blood test - what's that?

I'm waiting for a HSG - so until I've had that we wont see the consultant again so it will be a while before I can ask my questions so your help is gratefully requested.

A few years ago I was seriously ill and during that time I researched all my options and used to go and see the  consultant with a huge list of questions. I don't know why I'm like this this time. think I've had my fill of hospitals and feel a bit defeatist about it all.

sorry to end on a downer, any help appreciated.


----------



## babytrip

Hi SSW.

Just had mine done yesterday on NHS after 2 failed ICSIs. 

Not so bad and Nothing was seen in my case...so I have the all clear for my next private tx  as my nhs funding is used up.

Ask your GP for referral, if that fails to get you on ask your consultant directly; my consultant mentioned qualification after 2 failed transfers.

Good luck.


----------



## lola33

Hello knickerbockerglory

If I were you I would find out exactly what you test results are in numbers. The reason being that GPs are not a  fertility doctors and don't always know what levels are good or bad. When I went to do a day 3 test they all came back as "normal" but in fact they were not! I had a FSH of 10.8 which is not good, but according to NHS lab everything under 12 is labeled as "normal" I don't mean to scare you, I'm sure you results are fine, but I think it's better if you know the exact numbers. I would also strongly recommend doing an AMH test , it is a better indicator of your ovarian reserve than day 3 tests, it is not too expensive under £100 I'm sure. Don't know much about HSG , I never had to do it because I was referred straight to IVF so it was no need for that. Day 21 test is to check your progesterone levels, basically if you are ovulating or not. Hope everything goes well with your tests   

Xx


----------



## Minxylarue

Hello knickerbockerglory

Just to say that I had my AMH done on the NHS.  Think it might depend on the clinic and/or your PCT.  Don't get your hopes up too much though as I may have just been lucky but worth having a word.  I agree with Lola that it's a really good idea to get this done.  My FSH was 8 which is only a bit on the high side but my AMH came back very low (bad).  

I also don't want to scare you but getting the right tests and interpreting them correctly is important.

Mx


----------



## Bonny30

Hi
Need some advice and help starting to panic!

New to all this please bear with me.
I am aged 33, been trying for our 1st child for 12 months, periods very long cycles 40-45 days, investigations started in May been very lucky in the being seen so quickly.
Husband sperm- no problems. had hycosy showed small, high up ovary's very difficult to find. Dr ordered AMH test. 

Got the AMH result which is very low- 1.45 pmol and along with my last FSH test done on day 3 back in June which was 0.7. what does that mean?

Will be seeing our Consultant next week. but now really worried.

Is IVF now out of the question and are our options really decreased or do do we just give up?


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Bonny

Have a look on the poor response/treatment with Low AMH/High FSH http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0 there is lots of information there and many success stories.

Take care

Tracy


----------



## MrsMcd

Hi ladies

Firstly i have been reading lots on here and it has really helped me knowing im not alone. It amazing how everyone feels the same & nice to know im not going crazy!!

Today at our 2nd appointment i was referred for a hsg test to check my tubes aren't blocked before we get IUI treatment (we need this because hubby has poor morphology results).  
Whilst i wait for my test in 3 weeks i wondered what everyones experience was?  Also i was taking agnus castus to help with progesterone levels and ovulation but now im wondering whetether i should continue - surely if im not ovulating with a (potential) blocked tube then there's no point in taking agnus castus?  The eggs wouldn't be able to go anywhere, right?

This is all so scientfic!!

Any advice appreciated, looking for a low progesterone buddy to share experiences with

love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey MrsMcd.

Thought i would say hello! Hope your ok! Im no further forward since i last spoke to you still waiting for scan appointment!
Have you got any other updates as yet?
x x x


----------



## MrsMcd

Hi Chazzy nice to hear from you.

Im no further forward either - every time i go for another appointment (only had 2 to be fair!) they recommend more tests.  Next one is the hcs scan (i think i spelt it wrong in my post!) to check the tubes, i think this is standard if you're not ovulating before they will give you treatment - is this what you're having?  They have then suggested we might have iui treatment because of my hubbys situation.  I guess if your other halve's results are ok you might get clomid instead?

3 weeks til my appointment - how long have you got to wait?

lots of baby dust xx


----------



## wobs

Hi
Sorry if this post is a bit late

Day 1-3 blood test
FSH, LH, E2 (oestrogen)
Some clinics also test for prolactin and progesterone

Day 21 - you can have progesterone tested to ensure you ovulated (not all clinics will do this). My clinic likes to do it 6 days after positive result on OPK (so may be earlier or later depending on your cycle length).

I've always used this website for levels - some are in different units so you have to convert them
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

You should be able to get a paper copy of your blood test results from your GP. The receptionists just print them off for me normally.

Re: AMH - different clinics have different beliefs on this. It is an indicator of ovarian reserve but now some clinics use it as marker for the amount of drugs you might need to respond during IVF. I think mine cost about £80. My current clinic don't use it, just want FSH to be under 10.

With all these things they are only worth doing if someone can explain the results to you.

good luck on your journey
Wobs

/links


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey hun!

Last time i was at the doctors he said i would have to wait a couple of weeks to get a letter for hospital scan. The 2 weeks are up on tuesday. If i havnt heard anything i will be ringing to chase them! I am having a ultra scan od my tummy he said the same as when they do ultrascan to see a baby! So i will probably be sitting in a room full of pregnant woman! 

Do You remember me saying  my proesterone was at 2 on day 21?? Well i purchased a clear blue digital ov kit the other day have started to use it kept saying negative, But yesterday i got the smiley face saying i was ovulating!!! So i am a bit confused? Are you using a ov testing kit?

Maybe i ov sometimes Im guessing there is something else wrong me! BOO HOO! Anyway stay strong im sure we will both get there in the end! Keep in touch! xxxxx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi ladies

I hope someone could answer a question maybe you have had the same as me??

Had my day 21 blood test showed my progesterone level was at 2. So as far as i know this means i didnt ov last month?? Am i right??

So i decided to buy a clear blue digital ov test.

Have been using this month, just kept getting the circle (negative) Yesterday i got the smiley face. Have any of you ladies been in the same boat? Or was my blood test not the right date for me??

Any info would be really helpfull thank you  x x x x


----------



## lola33

Hi chazzy,

If you have a regular 28 day cycle, then 21 is correct. The test should be done 7 days after ovulation, so should be adjusted accordenaly if you cycle is not 28 days. It's important to remember that we do not ovulate every month, so possible it was just one of those months for you? In regards to clear blue tests, they actually test LH surge, which you obviously had, but unfortunately it does not meen that you actually ovulated, so the only way to know for sure  is to get progesterone test done 7 days  after ov. If I were you I would just get the test done again. 

Best of luck  

Cx


----------



## chazzy333444

Thank you for the reply that has really helped me understand!! thank you  xx x


----------



## Jen xx

Hey girls my friend has tryin to conceive however today she was told her fsh level is too high for her age,she is 26 and level is 8.4!!does anyone no wat happens now or wat it actually means??

Jenna


----------



## jenny26

Hi Jen, 


Thats really strange that they think that and fsh of 8.4 is too high for her age  . I have a little girl who is 3 and suffered secondary infertility for 2 years. I had my fsh level tested and my level came back at 8. something when I was 28 and this was not seen as a problem but actually seen as within the normal range. I ended up having a laparsocopy and trying a cycle of clomid and ended up getting pregnant on the first round, much to my utter disbelief   , and my FSH levels were around the same number. I also had my AMH done and that came in at 22 which is also within the normal range and shows good egg reserves, so please tell her not to get hung up on what she has been told. FSH does fluctuate from month to month too and stress can also have an impact. Obviously if her level had come back as high then that is a different story. On the blood test they usually have a range next to the hormone being tested which shows what the range can be at different times in the cycle. I also know of a lady whom had her FSH level tested and it came in at 14 and she ended up conceiving naturally that cycle, so all hope is not lost. I'd advise your friend to have some further investigations done to see if they can find a reason she is struggling to conceive and also maybe get a second opinion. Sorry if I've gone off on a tangent here. Just upsets me when people are caused huge upset when given the wrong information.


Wishing her all the best
Jen26


Jenny26


----------



## polly16

Jen - I think my FSH came back as 8 point something when I was 25 which I was told was normal, and believe it was lower this time even though I am 2 years older. I responded too well to the fertility drugs and had to coast to avoid OHSS the first time then they have been really cautious the next 2 cycles giving me lower than their usual lowest dose of FSH hormones cuz I start to produce too many eggs otherwise. I have a large antral follicle count and am definitely not short on eggs. FSH is only one indicator of egg reserve anyway and is not always accurate hence why if they think there may be an issue doctors test AMH as this is more accurate. I am sure that as long as it is below 9 or 10 they don't care what it is though as it is within normal levels, cuz as Jenny says it does fluctuate and stress etc can affect too. I also agree with Jenny in that I think what that doctor said was misleading and you should tell your friend not to worry about it unless they have other reasons to think she may have a low egg reserve.


----------



## xsimplexshelx

hello,

wanted to know anyones experiences in having the HSG test, iv got mine booked next thursday and totally dreading it, im the biggest softy ever and dont deal too great with pain so kinda expecting the pain to be unbareable!! my partner is going to get the day off work and come with me but im worried he wont be allowed in the room and il have to go through it on my own. i have a tilted womb so worried that its going to be hard for them to find the top of my cervix and that il end up in alot of pain.
i feel sick at the thought, i try to tell myself that itl be ok and that once its done i could end up pg but its not helping with the fact im totally dreading it 

shell xxx


----------



## Elizzybeth

Honestly mine was a piece of cake!  I had no pain (I have a tilted uterus too). Now my tubes weren't blocked at all so not 100% sure if it would be painful if your tubes are blocked but the experience for me was simple and painless.  Wishing you good luck!!


----------



## 3crazycats

Hiya

Just wanted to reassure you, I was worried just like you, in fact my legs were shaking when I lay on the table waiting for procedure to begin but... it was fine.  For me I actually found the hysteroscopy procedure much worse than the HSG.  I also have the tilted womb and I had Ashermans syndrome blocking one tube but no pain at all at the time, or afterwards.  Its just a little uncomfortable but nothing more.

Good luck!


----------



## xsimplexshelx

hello
thnk you both for your replies, i feel a bit better now about the whole thing at least iv only got a week to agonise over it id go crazy if it was longer!!
i dont mind a bit of discomfort as i dont expect it to be totally pain free  
i just dont want it to be total agony that i feel the need to ask them to stop.
how long does the procedure take? will i be in there ages? will i get the results straight away?
i honestly dont think my tubes are blocked i was told my ovulation is low (or something like that)
and i need to get my BMI down before being considered for any treatment IE clomid
x


----------



## Son

Had my HSG done in April & I was completely dreading it - had Googled all kinds of stories so had ended up working myself into a right state! When we got to the hospital I was gutted to find that I had to go into the room for the procedure on my own but the staff were lovely & explained everything that was about to happen. 
The most painful part for me was when they were inserting the 'clamp' thing, I cried & was very tense so this part ended up being rather uncomfortable for me - if I can offer you one piece of advice it would be to try to relax as much as you possibly can!
The actual procedure itself was over quickly & I didn't feel a thing. I know that things very from person-to-person but I'm sure you'll be fine  

Sending you lots of luck xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi

Just wanted to share my experiences with you! 

I had my HSG in September last year and also have a tilted womb. When I have a cervical smear it always takes a while to find my cervix but if I prop a pillow under my bottom it becomes more visible and can be found straight away.

When I went for the HSG I mentioned this to the Radiographer and she got a prop for me.

My OH wasn't allowed in the room but the radiographer was lovely and didn't leave me at all! She put me at ease and helped me relax!

I was absolutely dreading the pain as I had heard some horror stories and took pain relief half an hour before. It was fine and when I came out was so relieved after going in nervous and expecting the worst!

It was over in a matter of a couple of minutes and was given my results there and then as I was shown on the screen as the x-ray was taken. I was only at the hospital about 25 minutes and most of the time was taken up getting changed into a gown and having the procedure explained to me! Otherwise the actual HSG itself was over pretty quickly.

I hope all goes well for you!

Hugs xxx


----------



## 3crazycats

Hi there

When I arrived at the hospital (shaking with fear!) I was given a gown to put on and then a urine sample (to check your not pregnant).  Then take you into the room where procedure is done.  You just lie on the bed, they wipe you down below with a disinfectant because of the risk of infection.  Then they put a clamp in to hold you all in place ready for the tube with dye to go in.  I totally agree, for me the part that was uncomfortable was the clamp. The rest of the procedure was fine, I certainly didn't feel any dye being injected and watched it happening on the screen by my head.

You just lie on the bed and it is gently tilted while they take different x-rays from different angles. 

One of the nurses held my hand throughout the procedure and they kept asking if I was ok throughout the procedure.

There were about three female nurses in the room while my procedure was done and a female doctor.

I was surprised when they told me to get off the bed and get changed.  All the worry was for nothing in my opinion.  If you are relaxed it will definitely help too!

It only took about 15 minutes in all, most of the time was spent getting undressed/dressed.  They then gave me a sanitary towel and I was off home.  I hardly bled afterwards to be honest, and didn't have any cramps or pain.  From my experience the hysteroscopy procedure was definitely more uncomfortable/painful than this.

Good luck
x


----------



## xsimplexshelx

thank you all so much for your replies. i actually feel alot more comfortable with it all now. il do as you have all said and relax and hopefully it should be done and dusted quickly.  only thing im bothered about is my partner cant be there, just hope the staff i have in the hospital near me are as nice as the ones you have all had. it will make it more bareable if they are nice.  
il be sure to post my experience once its done 

thanks again xx


----------



## Son

Will think about you on Thursday sweet - Good luck  
(remember to relax)
 ...xxx


----------



## emmab81

Hey i had my HSG done last year. My consultant originally wanted to do a laparoscopy as i was so uncomfortable when he did my smear. The lap didnt go to plan due to complications with my general anesthetic and was told i had to have the HSG done. My stomach sank and i was dreading it. Managed to get an appointment within 2 weeks of my laparoscopy lucky as not sure i could deal with the waiting and lead up to it. Anyways the morning of it i was sick......actually sick with nerves. Got in and explained it all to the radiographer and nurse. Explained the reason i couldnt stand enternals was due to having an extremley rough examination during a ruptured ectopic and i have never got over it. 
So i go in the x ray room. The radiographer just waited for me in my own time, talked my through it and they even had the screens up for you to take your mind off so she can show you whats happening. 
Felt such an idiot after as it was more simple than having a smear. It took a few minutes longer than a smear but the feeling i got when getting worked up was worst than the procedure. Take a few pain killers a hour or 2 before your appointment as you have a few cramps after.........and deffo wear dark trousers.....the most humiliating part for me was getting up and the die running out all down my legs and onto the floor. (i should have stayed laying down a bit longer i think like they suggested but i knew best and thought i was fine)
If i can do it then anyone can!!


----------



## xsimplexshelx

thanks for your reply. i was feeling better about it all the other day but as theres only 2 days left i feel sick with nerves. i keep telling myself to relax and it will be fine but im scared. il definately take all of your advice on board and hopefully go into the room relaxed ( well heres hoping anyway) 
and i will be sure to post when im home from the hospital. it will all be worth it in the end  xx


----------



## Peace50

Hi, I wanted to share my experiences, went for my hsg 2 weeks ago and was petrified... It was fine, the nurses were lovely, hid my dignity and explained the procedure. It started off just like a smear test and they inserted the catheter and I couldnt feel it.... Now here is my experience which I'm sure won't happen to you, but they couldn't get the catheter in far enough and tried 4 times to inflate it and inject the dye with no luck unfortunately. They think I have either a very tight opening, tilted cervix or a blockage, I'm praying this isn't the case. I went away in tears convinced I had something hugely wrong with me and I have now been transferred for surgery to do the investigations. My advice is to relax, I'm hoping that was my problem, afterwards the consultant said I should have put my hands underneath me and arched my back to help ( little late now ) ... Although I didn't go through the full procedure what I did experience was fine and it has to be better than surgery... Just take deep breaths and focus on your future baby, please let me know how it goes, all the best xxx


----------



## xsimplexshelx

Thank you peace for your reply
My appointment is at half 10 tomorrow so once I'm home I'll get on here and let u all know how it goes. I'm nervous but I'm sure I will be fine, I'm goin to remember to relax and hopefully have a pain free experience. 
Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope all goes well today Shell. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## xsimplexshelx

hi ladies!
well home now from my HSG and i was a nervous wreck, waited past my appointment which was at half 10, think waiting longer made me worse. i couldnt stop crying but it actually wasnt that bad. took the doctor 4 attempts to get the spectulum where it should of been, i told them about my cervix but she didnt give me a prop just kept me waiting. i felt alot of pressure/cramps when they put the cannula in and i didnt feel the dye.
i was shaking and uncomfortable but it wasnt half as bad as i expected! 
and the best news all clear- no blockages or abnormalities. but now im unsure as to why i still cant get pregnant! was kind of hoping there was something just so i knew a reason now iv got more waiting to find out why im unable to concieve!  
all be worth it in the end, and who knows all that poking and prodding might actually help me concieve!  
thanks for all your support you all helped me today i just kept thinking of everything you have all said to me xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,
Looking for a bit of positivity! 
Just had my AMH test results which were 2.2-v low considering I am only 33- my last test over 1.5 years ago was 5. My delightful consultant said that is very low for a woman your age-don't leave it too long before trying ivf again-he then said we are now not unexplained as my low AMH is the reason,am totally gutted after nearly 5 years of trying to conceive to be told there is actually a problem in such an insensitive way hurts so much.


----------



## lola33

Hi marionm,

Sorry about your AMH results  I'm same age as you and in the same AMH range as you, so totally understand how unfair it feels. But on a positive note there is plenty of women with same and lower levels that have gotten PG, on the low AMH thread were I usually post we had 2 PG very recently one naturally on through tx and then there is 3-4 ladies on my cycle buddies thread with low AMH that also got PG very recently, so it is not all lost trust me. Unfortunately I just had a failed IVF cycle, my first one , but I did produce 6 eggs that all fertelized and 3 went to blastocyst, not that bad for a low AMH girl I would say  so I guess I was just unlucky, but better luck next time   

Xx


----------



## marionm

Hi Lola33
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
I suppose the frustration I have is that I was not told 2 years ago that I had a low amh-I only asked the question as I have more information & knowledge this time round-if my results 2 years ago were as low as 5 that is still not great but this was never discussed,my husband & I have taken a year out having gone through ivf last year( was successful but ended in an early miscarriage) now I feel time is running out!
I feel really let down by the so called professionals. 
To be told over the phone in the way I was told is pretty poor really!
Hope my positivity will come back after I stop feeling so angry!
Thanks again,
Marion


----------



## lola33

That was really bad to not let you know your test results, I understand that you are feeling angry at the moment, so would I! But what's done is done and the fact that you did get PG last time is a very good sign  Are you gonna re-test your AMH?  Me personally would never do it again, it just makes you depressed, but on the other hand there is some ladies that had their AMH levels go up, so you never know, but I'm too much of a chicken to do that test ever again  Best of luck with your next cycle

Xx


----------



## Peace50

So glad it went well, that's brilliant news about having no blockages. You are probably aware that a lot of women report getting pregnant after a hsg... Must clear the tubes or something. So fingers crossed for you,  Best of luck to you on your journey x


----------



## shelleysugar

Can anyone give me information about my DH's blood test results?  He is 31 and I think his FSH and LH levels are high.  Is this correct?

Serum Testosterone 9.5 nmol/1  (average 8.7 – 29.0)
Serum FSH level  51.0 u/L
Serum LH level 25.0 u/L
Serum TSH level 1.56 mu/l (0.35-4.5)

I'm not sure if i've posted these correctly but would welcome any insights.
Cheers
Shelley


----------



## ff77

Hi there, Me and my partner have been trying since the beginning of the year with no luck. I have PCOS and my most recent scan showed lots of cysts, enlarged ovaries and she said they looked 'dormant' and she couldn't see that I'd ovulated or was about to. My periods are VERY irregular with my cycle being anywhere from 32- 111 days and anywhere in between!!!  I have also in the past been diagnosed with endo but periods haven't been too bad last couple of times. I'm 26 on Friday! and my partner is 29 in Dec. His sperm counts came back normal although his morphology was 6% normal on 1st test and 10% on second. Doc seemed to think this was ok but said talk to the fc when you go..... does this sound normal??

We have an appt to see fertility clinic on 3rd oct however to get the appt I had to have a day 1-4 blood test (was it fsh? I'm getting confused!!) and day 21 progesterone blood test before I could go. Now as i can go up to 4 months between periods I didn't want to wait to do that before even getting an appt, when my doc had already told me there is no point in these tests as I dont ov on day 21!! So she said '"between you and me just do the tests and say its on those days". So I did the day 1-4 on day 52!!! I've just had the result and its normal! Do you think this is good or do you think it wouldn't be normal if it was done on correct day??!! I'm just trying to work out in my own head HOW the test works so I can see if thats a good thing. Obviously when I get to fc I will confess I didn't do them on the right day but just need to get there for now before I  go insane!! I've got my 'day 21' next week which will actually be day 72!!!

I'm worried now about doing this and what the 'real' results will be but just couldn't face waiting up to 4 months to even start a period to then wait 21 days for both then wait again for fc appt!!! especially when doc said there is no point in doing the test!

What do people think? and please could someone explain how and why  the day 1-4 test works. because I'm slightly worried that I may be going thro early menopause as I've been getting very hot at night lately, and because of what the scan nurse said and because my periods are getting even more irregular and lighter! I am most probably not but the longer this isn't happening for us the more I am worrying and thinking the worst!

Thanks for reading if you've got this far and hope you can understand all that and possibly help me!

Thank you very much


----------



## tracyl247

Hi ff

have a look and post on the PCOS thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 someone there might be able to help or there might be an existing thread about your question

good luck

Tracy


----------



## ff77

Thank you for that,, will do x


----------



## smallieb

Hi I have just had my results through the post this morning. Can some one please explain what they mean and If it is worth consiering OE IVF?
  I am 43 my results are:

FSH 14
LH 8
Prolactin 231

Progesterone
FP 5
Lp 5-95
luteal peak consistent with ovulation 30

Progesterone 42.5

Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## tracyl247

smallieb

take a wee look here/post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265759.0 you might see some similar results. Also have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54638.0 and here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54637.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## Sally Sally Wally

Huge thanks for your help here. 

I've been to my GP, and they wouldn't refer me for this, it must be a postcode thing. In any event, I'm due to have it carried out privately this week!! The cost is around £600, but well worth it to see if I need any work : )

Take care, Sally xxxx


----------



## louisebr

Hi all

An new here so hello!

I am 33, TTC for 16 months, just been referred to fertility hospital, had blood tests, chlamydia tests, SA test done and OK, have now got to have HSG done and I'm terrified.

A bit of background as there's a good reason I am so frightened.  5 yrs ago had a coil fitted as I thought I didn't want kids, it was fitted by GP who told me it was no worse than a smear so didn't take painkillers.  The pain was horrendous and they had to stop halfway through.  Went back and had it after taking lots of painkillers and diazepam.  Had it removed about 18 months later with no probs.

Earlier this year had colposcopy and LEEP treatment, got through this with diazepam and loads of v strong painkillers (nowhere near as bad as coil being fitted).

So in my head I'm thinking that in the HSG something is going through my cervix it will be like the coil and I am terrified.  Since I found out about it I can hardly eat or sleep, have lost weight (not good in my case) and feel like I am walking around in a constant state of panic and am a danger to myself!

Please can anyone help?  I know I am being ridiculous but the pain of the 1st coil fitting attempt has really messed my head up!  BTW I don't normally have any pain/disomfort during smears and the sp being inserted does not bother me.


----------



## Journey99

Hi! I have to have an HSG this month too and am afraid it's really going to hurt but I've been reassured it's really not that bad. Plus it's just one more step in the process to get our baby...the positive thought for this! 

I was told to take paracetamol before the exam, which I will do. It's 15 mins and it's over. I'm just praying my tubes are clear!! 

Good luck x


----------



## Maisyz

Louise, have you explained your fears and what happened before to the clinic? They might be able to recommend something to help, whether it's additional pain relief or temazepam or something to get you to relax more. Good luck sweets.


----------



## louisebr

It is good to know I am not alone, thank you for your reply.  

I feel so emotional all the time, the smallest little thing sets me off crying.

Journey99 - I have heard iboprofen is better to take before?  I also did a bit of research and thought maybe Naproxen?  I don't know if anyone else has advice on this?

I am going to go to the docs once I have it booked and ask advice and get diazepam as well to relax.

How long till your test - think mine will be in approximately 2 weeks time.

MaisyZ - that's great advice I am going to ring and ask to speak to someone, unfortunately our initial consultation was with the gyno dept and they have referred me to the xray dept for the HSG so I think a radiologist will be doing the procedure, not the doctor we saw.  I definitely need something to get me through!


----------



## mooers

The HSG was honestly not that bad. They just used a speculum, and then then shot dye up into the cervix. It was more uncomfortable that painful. I was expecting it to be awful too, but when it was over, it was more a case of 'is that it?'. You just need to make sure you're wearing a panty liner as you do get some of the dye leaking out afterwards.

Hope you get on OK.


----------



## coley144

I was really scared of the HCG too but honestly it was fine. As Mooers says its is uncomfortable but not painful. I did get cramps afterwards which was the worst bit but honestly I'd do another no probs ('cept not now as I'd end up with a blue smurf baby!). Contact them beforehand and tell them how you feel. They might be able to help.


----------



## louisebr

I hope my experience goes that well, I think the anticipation and fear of the unknown is the worst!

Thanks so much x


----------



## louisebr

Why a blue smurf baby?  I don't understand??  Am I being thick?


----------



## Journey99

I'm sure ibuprofen or paracetamol is fine. I've heard you get slight cramping after(like period pains).  I've got a dr appt on Friday to get my antibiotics.  Then I am meant to call the hospital on day 1 of my period. They will then schedule my HSG. So most likely will be towards the end of the month. 

I'm annoyed as they tried to do the HSG after my surgery when I was nicely knocked out but apparently my uterus was too traumatised from surgery so they didn't get any results. I did however pee green for a week lol. 

When you call to book your appt tell the nurse your concerns and maybe they can arrange something to calm your nerves.


----------



## louisebr

Journey99 - how annoying that you could have had this test done and dusted by now and not even know about it as you were out for the count!

Nobody has mentioned antibiotics to me, I just have a letter and number to ring on day 1.  Perhaps different centres have different procedures?  Or perhaps they will tell me about them when I ring?

I seem to not get much relief from painkillers and have a high threshold for them - for the LEEP procedure I took 1 diazepam, 3 tramadol and 2 paracetamol and didn't feel much effect (although they got me through it!).


----------



## Hope2005

Hi Ladies


Can anyone tell me how many egg they can take from me from 13 (afc). Any ideas?


Also, I am reading more about OHSS and was wondering if this happens more to younger women, than older women. Or age is not a factor?


I dont like the sound of OHSS at all   .


Anyone with some experience. This is my first ICSI treatment. 


What to do, what do avoid eating, etc (any other advice)?


Thank you ladies , 


Good luck and big hugs to all   


Hope2005


----------



## Journey99

I think the reason for me having to take antibiotics is I am 6 weeks post op from an abdominal myomectomy.  There is a high risk of me getting an infection as my innards are still healing. 

Yes in my drugged up stupor I was told the test didn't work and they wanted to do it in 2 months time. I was gutted. I was so happy it would be done without my knowledge. Oh well.

PS Smurf baby cause she's pregnant


----------



## louisebr

Of course  - and I presume blue as the die they use is blue


----------



## Maisyz

yes Louise the dye is blue, honestly they could at least get us some nice girly pink stuff right?


----------



## louisebr

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Yes, pink dye would be brilliant - although my eyes will be shut tight throughout so I wouldn't see it anyway!

I don't want to see any 'implements' that look like torture devices thank you very much!


----------



## louisebr

Sorry, not got the hang of this yet.

The congratulations are for you Coley 144!


----------



## Journey99

You will see the blue dye after as some will leak out so wear black pants and trousers. 

I gave the nurses quite a scare after my surgery with my toxic green urine in my "prada **** bag". They didn't know the dr had attempted the procedure. It honestly was a week before I had normal pee again.  Hopefully it won't last as long this time...it's creepy lol


----------



## louisebr

Ha the green wee sounds funny! To be honest I dont care how bad I feel or if in pain after as long as the terror and anticipation of the procedure are done with.

Thanks for the black trousers tip, knowing me Idve turned up in some White skinnies!

Thank u all for your reassurance now feel more mentally prepared for this.

I will post about my experience after so hopefully I can reassure others. Journey99 fingers crossed for you too. 

X x


----------



## lilacbx

Hi honey
I had the HSG a few years ago and while it did hurt it was only for a second or two and was no where near as bad as having colposcopy biopsies and the injections for LEEP. You will be fine - pain killers are a good idea and diazepam if it helps you get through it (please don't drive if you do though). Good luck 
B X


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome to FF, louise ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I hope you are more calm about your upcoming HSG now  Honestly you will be fine. It's a shame your previous experiences have made you so nervous but I'm sure it will be nothing like that. I have had a hycosy which is a very similar procedure and it wasn't too bad at all. It only hurt for a second and there was a bit of cramping. I was given antibiotics after as I was deemed at higher than usual risk of infection but not everyone is given them.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

Fertility Investigations
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck!



Pinkcat


----------



## w8n4baby

Hi there,
I had an HSG early last year. It hurt me A LOT - something I wasn't expecting because I was reassured by my doctor that it wouldn't, plus almost all the posts I read on the internet said it was painless.
It hurt so much because my tubes are, indeed, blocked. 
I pray that it doesn't hurt you. Try to relax - take some music with you. I believe that because I was so tense, it hurt me even more.
Good luck to you!


----------



## louisebr

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences.

I will defintitely take the diazepam if I can get it from my doctors to help relax, it seems people have very different experiences of this, I wonder why?  

To be honest I didn't find the injections for LEEP or the biopsies with the colposcopy too bad, just a sharp nip or stinging sensation which then goes away.
The anticipation and fear of unknown was the worst and I made it far worse by googling and reading horror stories.

I guess my biggest fear is being in pain for a long period of time.
A few seconds I can deal with (I think!)
x


----------



## louisebr

I have a couple of more questions if anone can help:-

Some people say the speclum stays in the whole time and some say they take it out once the tube is in.  What are your experiences?  Definitely don't fancy having that thing in for 20 minutes!

Also, some people say the catheter is a thin flexible plastic tube, not bothered if this is the case as I have never had any pain from a smear test where they use a platic stick.  But some people mention clamping the cervix, this is my worse nightmare as a doctor told me this was probably why I experienced do much pain from my coil being inserted.  Can anyone tell me what happened with theirs?

Also I just wondered how long the dye going in and xray process takes?  Are we talking 2 minutes or 10 minutes?

I want to be as prepared as posible! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Maisyz

Mine seems like a very long time ago, as I recall it the speculum was removed and I certainly didn't have any cervix clamping, not sure many people do. 

On the day I met the senior nurse who then introduced me to the male radiographer, he explained that he only came back into the room to do the xray shots so it was just me and the nurses in for the speculum bit and dye pumping bit. They just chatted throughout procedure to me which keps you distaracted.It took about half an hour for me because they had some filling problems so imagine it usually takes less, don't worry though you'll have no sense of time when in there. It really wasn't painful, a mild discomfort with the catheter going in but that's about it. I did take a couple of painkillers beforehand because some other ladies on here suggested it but as I've said as you are so worried I would say talk to them about it as sure they will help.

Like most obgyn procedures it sounds way more scary than it turns out and its understandable to worry.Trust me I am a very wimpy Maisy and I got through it sure you will too.
hope that helps


----------



## louisebr

Thank you Maisy, this has really put my mind at rest, I don't mind the speculum but I'd certainly rather be sat at home having a cup of tea and chocolate cake (which is exactly how I will be rewarding myself once this dam test is out of the way).  But I would've thought if they leave the speculum in for the whole thing I will be walking like John Wayne afterwards!

I wonder if the clamp that people have mentioned is just if they have trouble locating the cervix?  Nobody has ever mentioned having this issue with me, also I'm sure I can tell them my fears and ask them not to use it is possible!  I really feel being relaxed is the key to this, after all I think the cervix is  a muscle so if it is relaxed it must make things easier to get up there.

I really feel like I can get through this now, before I felt like I would probably back out at the last minute.


----------



## louisebr

w8n4baby - so sorry you had a bad experience and not the results you wanted.  I wonder if you could tell me what happened to you after finding this out and what the next stage in the process was?

I fear this may be my problem as my partner's SA was fine and my other tests were fine so I just have a bad feeling.

Hope you don't think I am being too nosey xx


----------



## babysparkle

Hi louisebr,

It's like every medical procedure, you'll have people with good experiences and people with bad experiences. From what I remember the speculum went in, everything got a clean (how embarrassing!) he then located the cervix. It would probably be at this point some ladies may have had a clamp if the cervix was hiding but they can usually move it into position so don't worry about that. Then they did the dye part which literally took seconds as he saw it go in and that was that. I think I was only in the room 15 mins. It did hurt me but I think it was more because I wasn't prepared for any pain or discomfort and was laying there having a nice chat with the nurse plus he didn't warn me the dye was going in! Forewarned and all that, and if he'd said it might be a bit painful I'd have been prepared! I would take the drugs they offer you so you are blissfully unaware xx


----------



## louisebr

Hi babysparkle

Thanks for sharing your experience - yes I agree - If I expect pain then I might come out thinking 'OK that wasn't too bad', I think that was the issue when they tried to put the coil in, I was expecting it to be like a smear and it was horrendous - so in my mind I am expecting all gyno presedures to be the same.
Infact the colposcopy, biopsies and LEEP treatment were about 10 seconds of pain in total and I dealt with them fine.

I will just keep thinking - this time in an hour I will be at home watching Jeremy Kyle (yes I sky+ it!) with a cup of tea.


----------



## babysparkle

If you can survive watching that program, you will survive the HSG   xx


----------



## w8n4baby

Hi louisebr

Not nosy at all.  I think it's important we all share our experiences and thus support each other. 
So after we found out my tubes were blocked, I was still in denial. The dr said my only option was IVF, but I was really not looking forward to it. So we tried accupuncture and chinese medicines for about 6 mnths - no luck conceiving naturally. In Dec 10, I finally sucked it up and said yes to IVF. By the time I got my referral and blood works done, I was ready for IVF in Feb this year. The first transfer didn't work - and I had an excellent 4AB grade embryo. I think it was because my uterus was tramautised after all the drugs and the mild OHSS. I had another transfer in April/May - BFN. Again, I think perhaps I didn't wait long enough for my body to recover. I had my 3rd transfer last Tues - decided to take a break between May and now to regroup - and my BETA is tomorrow. I was feeling pretty optimistic all of last week, then since Sunday I started experiencing my usual period symptoms - starting with irritability and tears. I don't know what to think right now. Just trying to pull through the next two days...  I have 3 more embryos, but I'm just trying to focus on the one in me right now.
I wish you better luck with your HSG and baby journey. Let us know what happens.


Me: 34 DH: 36
TCC: since 2008
04/10: Learnt both tubes are blocked
03/11: 1st IVF 22 follicles, 10 fertilised, 6 viable, 1 4AB 5dt BFN
05/11: 1 FET BFN
09/11: 1 FET presently waiting and slowly losing my mind.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi louisebr
I had my HSG done a few weeks ago.  I had to take an antibiotic 30 mins before the appointment which apparently helps prevent infection.  My mum came with me to give me a bit of morale support as my partner isn't too hot with these sorts of procedures!  I also took paracetamol 1 hr before the procedure.  The actual HSG was very much like a smear - they use a speculum and it doesn't take very long.  I found it was a bit uncomfortable when they were putting the dye in (like a period cramp).  I had period cramps that evening and kept dosed up on paracetamol.  It really isn't too bad and the advice from others about wearing a pantyliner is a good one - I forgot to bring one and ended up being given a maternity type pad - lovely!!  I had a colposcopy a couple of years ago so I really sympathise with you.  The nurses were lovely and ever so kind.  Best of luck and I hope it it a good result for you.
Shelley xxx


----------



## suzijulia

Hi Louisebr,

I had my HSG today and was equally terrified.  I took 2 paracetamol (I wouldn't take anything stronger as I've read painkillers can play havoc  with fertility and paracetemol apparently is ok) and swallowed hard! There were two in the room with me, one radiographer and the consultant - both female, and they ensured the door was locked to protect my privacy.  The dye is clear and much less messy then I expected, I imagined gallons of the stuff - not so, about half a cup full....  It was fine, stung a little, much like a smear, and only lasted a few minutes, but absolutely nothing you can't handle.  It was over much quicker than I thought it would, and the consultant gave me my results as she looked at the xray screen, so that was a great distraction. I used a small pad afterwards and drove home myself (my hubby was on standby as I imagined I wouldn't be able to walk after!).  I have some cramping tonight and a bit of spotting, but nothing worse than a period pain. The fear of it was terrible - I had myself worked up into an awful frenzy and I feel a little silly tonight for putting myself through so much worry, so try and not worry, you'll make it huge in your head, and it was not an unpleasant procedure at all.  Hope that helps........


----------



## louisebr

w8n4baby - thank you for shring your story, it sounds like you are going through a difficult and emotional time and I hope so much that you get the news you want soon.

shelleysugar and suzijulia - thanks so much for sharing your HSG experiences, they have really helped me.  I will def remember the pantyliner!

x


----------



## spooq

I first had an AMH test done in 2008 over 3 years ago.  Was told it was 38.5 (don't know what measurement) which was high - I have PCOS.  Just had it retested and told it is now 18!  The consultant advised that although it has dropped it is still within normal range of 6-24 and pretty good.  She also said that they've changed how they measure it now so its not that its gone down by 20.5.  Still, I'm confused    Can't seem to find something that says anything about this normal range of 6-24.  The only range I can find that 18 falls into, indicates that anything between 15 and 28 is satisfactory.  I know that's still good but just a bit worried that it seems that it has dropped from being optimal to satisfactory in 3 years with 2 ICSIs.

Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5            >6.8


----------



## Hertsgirl

Hi ladies 

I’m hoping you might be able to help me as I’m panicking myself by overdosing on Google searches (a little bit of knowledge is turning out to be a dangerous thing)…

We have our first private appointment next month and in readiness for this my GP allowed me to get all the required prelim blood tests done.  He wanted me to have them done on day 21 whereas the clinic wants them done on day 1-3 so I went with the latter.  When the results came back my  progesterone level was only 1.8 nmol/l and my prolactin was abnormally high, so he called me back in for another test on what turned out to be day 18.  These results came back last week with better prolactin reading but still a very low progesterone of 2.9 nmol/l.  I got the results on day 21 and happened to feel as if I was ovulating so went and bought my first POAS ovulation testing kit and ta-dah, first test indeed showed that I was having my LH surge.  I’m now on day 27 and have my usual brownish start to my AF (sorry for TMI) so I reckon it will start properly tomorrow, meaning my luteal phase is only 7 days long.

I’ve got one of those 28 days cycles you can almost set your clock by so I always assumed I was ovulating around the 14 day mark, however it looks like I’ve got an abnormally short luteal phase and the reading I’ve been doing seems to suggest that anything under 10 days LP isn’t compatible with sustaining a pregnancy  

Have any of you experienced very low progesterone levels / short luteal phases?  If so, how were you treated and were any of you successful?

Thank you 

xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

HI,
I just saw your post.... i too have low  progesterone  i have had 1 21day blood test mine came back at 2. So that shows i didnt ov.
I too have been using OPK's and getting a possitve result, but someone on here said that doesnt mean you have ov'd that just means you have had a lh serge but not ov'd....... maybe someone else could say if i am right or wrong??

My doctor has just referred me to a gynacolagist...... appointment at the end of the month...... Guessing i will have tests then maybe clomid to get me ov?

Sorry i cant be much help....... have you got to go back for more tests whats the next step for you? xx


----------



## Smark

Hello
I am 42 and am very lucky to have a 2 year old daughter. We are ttc naturally again, but know my chances are slim based on my age.
I decided that I would see my doc and check my fertility and made the decision that if the results came back as poor I
would accept the situation and move on. My doc ordered a day 21 test and CD 1-3 FSH test.
I got the results back yesterday and am now very confused. I took the tests on what I believed to be CD 21 AND CD2, however
I have always counted day 1 as the first day of spotting and have since been reading that CD1 should be the day of proper blood flow. 
I always spot for 2-3 days before my full flow. If I have got the timings wrong it means I took the CD21 test on CD 18 and the CD1-3 
FSH test on CD 29!
I mentioned it to my doc, but he just said results were normal.
These were the results:
Day 21 test/ Progesterone - 48 
CD 1-3/FSH - 4.0
CD 1-3/LH - 4.0
Can I believe these results? Or does the fact that they weren't done on the correct days make them wrong 
(assuming that is that I shouldn't have counted day1 when I spotted?).
Hope someone can help?
Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## NatalieP

Hello everyone 

I finally had my HSG yesterday after putting it off for ages. I hated every second of it and it took them three tries to get the contrast to spread they said I have a tilted womb can this affect my fertility?

Anyways once they had got the contrast through (how painful is that?!) I could see my womb and ovary's on the screen next to me and it appeared the contrast had spread down my right tube but left side remained clear could this signify a blocked tube? If so what are my options? Can they unblock a tube?

Anyway advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Nat


----------



## louisebr

Hi lovely ladies

So the dreaded AF arrived last night, I rang the hospital this morning and spoke to a lovely lady who booked me in for Tuesday afternoon, I told her thank god I could get in this month or by next month I think I woud be in a psychiatric ward!  She advised me it is usually the same lady doctor and lady radiologist who do the HSGs and they have done loads and she said they are both lovely.  This really put my mind at rest, I had nightmares of some junior male radiologist who hardly ever does them prodding me and poking me harshly and being annoyed at my fear!

In a way my terror has subsided slightly because I now know the waiting is almost over and it will all be over with soon.  My fear is of the procedure itself as I had a coil fitted which was excruciating and they had to stop the 1st attempt and I had to go back and have some sedatives to get me through it.

Anyway, I was just hoping you ladies could help put my mind at rest with some reassurance and hopefully some advice.  I am going to my doctors to get diazepam and will also take some cocodamol and ibuprofen too I think (I have a high threshold for painkillers, they don't have much effect on me).  I have no objection to being as high as a kite throughout!!!

Thanks for listenting/reading to my very small worries compared to what so many of you have all been through x x x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi hon

I've had an hsg, and it is fine (honestly).  

With me it took the doc a wee while to insert the catheter, as my womb kept bobbing up and down (lol), but you don't feel the dye or anything.  You will, however, get a very attractive pair of hospital pants to wear after the procedure, which made me chuckle   .

You probably will have some mild cramping after the procedure, but nothing to be worried about at all.  Just take your painkillers and you will be absolutely fine.  Also, spotting is very normal afterwards.

It's only natural to feel apprehensive and scared (especially after your traumatic experience with the coil being fitted), but the doc will put your mind at rest, and she will know that you are scared etc.  My doc was fab and the nurses talked all the way through the procedure to reassure me.  

You will be fine!

All the best hon.

L xx


----------



## louisebr

The paper pants sound fab - very attractive!

The cathater is the bit that is worries me most.  Somebody told me that the reason my coil hurt was because they 'clamp' your cervix, so as soon as anyone mentions anything that goes near or through my cervix I go into panic mode.

Saying that though, in April I had a colposcopy where they took 2 biopsies from my cervix, and then I had to have LLETZ treatment where they gave me 3 anesthetic injections in my cervix and removed a couple of bits of my vervix.  I worked myself into a frenzy for these and they were nowhere near as bad as the coil, just a bit of pinching and stinging that was over in minutes.

Thanks so much for your kind words x x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey

It's just like a smear hon, they pop in the speculum and in goes the catheter.  You do feel the odd bit pressure, but I definitely didn't feel the catheter.

Yeah - pants are lovely lol. 

Let me know how you get on. xx


----------



## louisebr

Well I have no problems with smear tests, I manage to take deep breaths and get through them so I think I will be OK.  I think the problem when I had my coil fitted was that my GP told me it was just like a smear and I forgot to take painkillers and thought it wouldn't be a problem and then I almost hit the roof when they started!  So I have this thing in my mind that makes me think everything is going to be worse then the doctors tell me - even though I know this is irrational.

I really want this to be a positive experience, I have to have another colposcopy in November and transvaginal ultrasound in December, so if I can get through this well it will put my mind at rest for the forthcoming prodding and poking.

I well certainly update this post after I have been on Tuesday and let you know how it went.

x x


----------



## louisebr

Hi Lorna

Have just noticed your profiley bit under your post - what a journey you have been on.

Congratulations - twins - I could almost cry it makes me so happy to see stories like this - I can't imagine what you have gone through to get to this point and you must be so excited now.

x


----------



## Lorna1547

No wonder you're anxious after your coil experience - I would be exactly the same.  The only part of the HSG I found uncomfortable, was the mild cramping afterwards.  Mind you, it picked up I had a blocked right tube, so i think the dye just irritated it a wee bit.  

It will all be worth it in the end though hon, and you can start to move forward. It's just so unfair and frustrating that us girlies have to go through all this, but this board is fab for support and encouragement.

I know it's easy to say, but try not to worry. Oh, transvaginal scans are fine too. 

Thanks for the congrats hon, and yes, me and hubby are over the moon.  It just makes everything that we have been through so worth it...............and the hospital only gave us a 6% chance of success, just goes to show you.

Yes the tests, scans and ops can be trying and difficult, but you will get through it.

Sending you a huge   

L xx


----------



## louisebr

Thanks for the hug, am sending you one back 

I honestly won't care how bad the after-cramps are because I will be so relieved that it is over.

Even though this process is just beginning for us it is very emotional for me.  Everytime I go to the supermarket it seems to be full of babies and pregnant ladies which is upsetting.  And it upsets me that something that should be so natural and joyful and achieved from the love of 2 people, just isn't like that for us and we want it so much.  It seems unfair especially when I watch Jeremy Kyle and all these scroats are having babies left, right and centre when they don't even want them! (yes, I know I'm sad watching Jezza!).

I will update on Tuesday after (if I am not still off my face from all the drugs - here's hoping!) or on Wednesday.

Thanks again for all your really kind words - I am feeling really positive about the HSG now.


----------



## Lorna1547

I know exactly how you feel, as I was the same.  My friend fell preggers really easy, but complained because it took so long (3 months  ).  People who haven't had fertility problems, just do not understand.

I watch Jezza too   and totally agree with you, they don't half get on my nerves!

Speak soon. xx


----------



## Mangochow

I had HSG last week. Took 2 paracetamol 1 hour before as advised. Procedure was just like a smear test and did not hurt. Senior fertility nurse at business end inserted speculum & cathether and administered dye. Had another nurse at other end talking to me through whole thing to distract me. Lady radiologist talked me through xray results after procedure. Both tubes clear and good to go. They gave me a huge sanitary pad to wear after just in case there was any leakage. Luckily took my own pantyliner and had no leakage anyway. Took 15mins in total and I was out the door. Tea and a biscuit was on offer after but I was fine and just wanted to go home as I was so relieved it was over and did not hurt!


----------



## Michimoo

For me the HSG pain was like period cramping. Unfortunately I wasn't told to take pain killers before and I would recommend taking a couple of paracetamol. The Dr and Nurse couldn't have been any nicer and try and talk to you through the procedure to take your mind off things. It was over rather quickly and take a sanitary pad with you to catch the remainder of the dye once you leave! Hope that helps.


----------



## louisebr

Thanks ladies for sharing all your experiences.

I  now have my HSG booked for 1pm on Tuesday my mother-in-law-to-be is coming with me, I have got diazepam from the doc and also plan to take cocodamol and ibuprofen too - so I am all set to go.

I am scared still but feel much more positive now it is booked and I know in a few days it will all be over with.

I will update you after the event hopefully with good news.

P.S. the reference to ladies bits as 'the business end' made me chuckle!

xx


----------



## Journey99

Good luck Lou! I just got my appt for next Friday..eeks! Making hubby take the day off work to go with me.


----------



## Ireland36

Hi All I am new to this site. I just got Chicago bloods results back. I have to wait until the 1st November for Dr W in Sims in Ireland to go through the results with me as he is away on holidays. Can any of you help me read these results, I would really appreciate as the 1st November is a long time away.

Name �                                  �Result          �Units                                  �Limits

50:1                                          24.1                %                                        1 - 40

25:1                                        20.1                                                            5  - 30

12.5:1                                      13.2                                                            3  - 20

IgG conc 12.5  50:1**            11.4

IgG conc 12.5 25:1 **                8.9

IgG conc 6.25 50:1 **                5.9

IgG conc 6.25 25:1 **                9.0

% CD3                                      80                                                                60 - 85

% CD19                                      5                                                                  2  - 12 

% CD56                                    12                                                                2 -  12 

% of CD19+ cells,CD5+          *  4                                                                  5 -  10

NK assay w/Intralipid

Name�                                              � Result 

50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5 mg/ml          13  �

25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml          7.9  

TH1: TH2 intracellular cytokine ratios

� Name�                                                          � Result                                                Units                                          Limits 

TNF-a:IL-10(CD3+CD4+)              *39.8                                                  Ratio                                        13.2  - 30.6  

IFN-g:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)            13.6                                                    Ratio                                          5.8  –  20.5


----------



## louisebr

Hi journey99

Fingers crossed we both get through it with no problems.

Let me know how it goes for you and I'll do the same.

X x x


----------



## Rachel 10

hi the HSG is pretty uncomfortable but quick the worst part is just the worry you worry about getting it done the worry of what its going to show and the worry of whats next.  If you can stop worrying its really not that bad definitely take painkillers before and try not to have plans after and as for the antibiotics they give you three tablets after the procedure to take home with you GOOD LUCK


----------



## Journey99

It's weird how some people have to start a corse of antibiotics before and some only get some one the day. I've got a seven day course to start Wednesday.  Maybe because I've just had surgery?

Rachel you are right I think I'm more worried about the results than the procedure. I'm trying to stay positive but given my fertility history I can't help but throw myself a little "why me" pity party. 

Gosh men have it so easy!! All DH has to do is take a vitamin and cut his caffiene down. The worst test he has to do is a date with a cup. Which according to him was terrible lol I asked if he preferred to have a lightsaber/dildocam shoved up his bottom or spunk in a cup...he hasn't moaned about his cup rendezvous since haha!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Could someone please help me out with my test results? 

FSH - 8.1
AMH - 36.9
Ca125 - 8

Could you tell me what they mean aswell please? And are there other tests I should ask for?

Thanks xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I would definitely take someone with you - I didn't and turned out I'm one of the few who do react badly!    and went into vasovagal  shock.  Blood pressure plummeted - however everyone else who had their HSG on the same day just walked out 5 mins later!  I was kept in for a few hours. 


Although this is rare, it CAN happen, most are fine - but the clinics normally do state to being someone.  Take as strong a painkiller as you can before.  The diazepam will sooo help.  





Mini xx


----------



## louisebr

I know it must be easier to be a man sometimes!

Funny story about when my other half had his 'date with a cup'. He had told his mum he had a hospital appointment on his way to work, but not what the appointment was for. So she presumed it was for some other health issues he has (non-spunk related!). So she was texting me after his appointment asking if his appointment went well and what had happened! I imagine it's not something he wants to go into detail about with his mother.  I didn't know what to say so asked the other half so he rang her and had to tell her.  She was mortified that she had been questioning me about it- ha ha x x x


----------



## louisebr

I  am so glad I got advice from all you lovely ladies as the letter I got sent just confirms the apt time, there's no other info at all. No advice about not going alone, taking painkillers, or info detailing the procedure. Also no anti biotics for me, maybe I'll get some on the day.H


----------



## Betty-Boo

Louise honey    I got mine on the day.  The procedure itself is a little uncomfortable - take the painkillers an hour in advance so they're already doing their bit .. then its all over and done with.  They will watch you and check you're ok honey.  Good to see you've someone going with you.  Think that's why I ended up staying longer as they wouldn't let me drive until BP was back to normal.
Hey - look at this as a massive step forward to you fulfilling your dreams     


Mini xx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi Louise 

I also had lletz treatment two years ago and was booked in for my HSG in February. I was scared witless as smears have been painful since the lletz (not hugely but unpleasant). I was upset that they wouldn't let my husband come in with me and made a bit of a fool of myself crying in the waiting room. However the nurses were lovely and I explained how nervous I was as a result of the lletz. 

They began and were poking about for ages. Honestly this was not sore in the slightest, I hardly felt a thing. They couldn't get the catheter through my cervix and were trying to push it through. They were scraping but I did not feel a thing. In the end they gave up. This all made sense since I had had funny periods since the lletz. 

I went back in may and had the HSG done under general along with cervical dilation. When I woke up I had mild period pains but nothing like real period pains. I did bleed a bit but whether this was from the dilation or the HSG I don't know. Thankfully they said my tubes were fine. 

I know how worrying and scary it is. Before this in had never been in hospital before and I was beside myself. I can honestly say the attempted HSG in February did not hurt at all. 

I also have had the ultrasound. I freaked out though cos the nurse told me that the wand thing went through my cervix and it was huge!!!!! I was climbing the Walls but then the doctor came and said it didn't, it just sits inside. That was fine after that! Strange, but fine. 

I hope everything goes well for you. They do say take painkillers before the HSG. Maybe try feminax as it's great for period pain.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was scared too I took my friend along- I'm single- I took some Valium before from Gp,I walked in crying & the dr was so lovely, I was told to take paracetamol & 1/2 before the procedure. I had no reason to worry it was like a smear with the speculum. It was over quickly a nurse held my hand throughout & I had no pain afterwards. The fear was in my head but still real for me. Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

....paracetamol & brufen .....sorry darn iPad won't let me modify post


----------



## Samanthasankey

Hi,
I had the hsg done in Jan this year and i am a wimp belive me period pains and i am rolling around in pain.

I am not gonna lie it stings!! I did not feel the tube going inside me the ladies were so gentle and kind it stung but only for a minute or so. Then after they let me sit up and then i had to roll over and they inserted a anti biotic in my bottom to prevent any infection.

I also looked at it that labour is gonna hurt more then the hsg and its one more step to getting pregnant.

Sam xxx


----------



## louisebr

Just wanted to say thank you all again for the lovely words of reassurance and advice - if not for this site I would be going to the hospital by myself, no painkillers, and would have had a heart attack when they explained the procedure to me!  But I feel totally prepared and just looking forward to it being over.

Only one day to go and I feel pretty calm and positive at the moment.

I will update you all after the event and hopefully then I can help to reassure others waiting for their test.


----------



## louisebr

Thank you both for sharing your experiences.

JJ1 - I think I will be in tears as soon as I walk through the door, before they even speak to me!

pinkfairy2 - thanks for telling me about your experience, sorry this happened to you.  I wonder if it depends on the extent of the LLETZ treatment as to whether it effects things?  I only had 2 very tiny areas taken off, my periods stayed normal throughout and I never had any problems or pain.  But I will certainly make sure that I tell the doctor about the treatment.

Only one day to go - I will update you after the event.

x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

louise - take a sanitary towel too - they'll probably give you one - but it'll be those big nappy type ones!!
Mini xxx


----------



## louisebr

Great advice mini minx, dont fancy having to wear a nappy he he x


----------



## Betty-Boo

It does tend to be the fluid used for the HSG - and a little blood - so nothing to worry about, but best to be comfy.
    
Mini xx


----------



## Jennyloola

Hi Louise,

Just wanted to wish you luck for your HSG.  I remember being very scared before mine also, but I took a couple of painkillers before hand and although it was uncomfortable and made me cramp as the dye went in, I wouldn't say it was too bad.  I know everyone reacts differently and I guess many factors will make difference but I looked on it like another step forward in my quest for getting a baby.

Do come back and let us know how you got on.  I hope the results are nice and clear.  

Jen
xx


----------



## JasperP

Hi Louise

I've got my HSG tomorrow morning, I'm also a bit nervous.

Good luck to both of us  

Marcia


----------



## louisebr

Jennyloola - thanks very much for your reassurance and sharing your experience.  

Before I joined here I googled this procedure and seemes to read more horror stories than good experiences.  But having had so many of you lovely ladies sharing your experiences which tend to be along the lines of 'not so bad' I feel so much better.  I tend to work myself into an absolute state over this sort of thing, and when I had my colposcopy and LLETZ treatment this was completely unjustified, they both turned out to be 'not so bad' as well.  The anticipation and fear beforehand seem to be the worst thing for me.  I feel like I have been having a constant anxiety attack for the last 5 weeks since I found out I had to have it done.  To be honest, now it is nearer the time I feel a bit better as I know the waiting is almost over and it'll be over with very soon, I have been feeling constantly nauseous and have lost about 4 pounds (not good for me as I am quite thin anyway so if I lose any weight I look ill). 

I will be back on here tomorrow aft (once I recoved from all the tablets I take!) to let you know hot it went and hopefully laugh at how scared I was!

Journey99 - only a few days to go for you too, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we both get through this ok - one more step towards our dream x x x


----------



## louisebr

Hi Jasper

I am scared too.

What time is yours and where are you having it?  Mine is at 1.00pm at Sheffield.  Have you got someone to go with you?  Are you taking painkillers before?  Sorry - I am very nosey aren't I? ha ha.

I am just thinking 'this time tomorrow I will be back at home, and hopefully in bed with a cup of tea and some biccies'.

We can compare experiences tomorrow.

x x x


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi there,

I am haing an ultrasound next week, I had one many years ago and remember it being uncomfortable and also will have a HSG next month.

I am really worried about this, I have PCOS and my last smear a few months ago was so painful and uncomfortable. I know this is going to be the same if not worse. When I had my smear I was pushing against the wall behind me, it hurt so bad......

How long does a HSG take? Do i get pain relief or anything  

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Jennyloola

Hi mrsmcb,

I've attached the link below to a very similar post. There are 5 pages on there from people who have been through a HSG as well as ladies who have struggled with smear tests etc... also. Thought it might be quite helpful.

All the very best of luck.

Jen
xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272675.0


----------



## louisebr

Hi Mrsmcb

I am having my HSG tomorrow so I will let you know how I get on.  I had a coil insertion which was vvv painful so am very scared of this sort of thing.  But I had a colposcopy and LLETZ treatment a few months ago which wasn't half as bad.  Although, unlike you, I don't find smears uncomfortable at all.

I think the ultrasound is much less invasive than the HSG, I am having the ultrasound in December.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow and hopefully I will be able to reassure you.

From what I have heard the proicedure is only a few minutes, the setting up and getting in position takes longer.
  I have got diazepam from my doc to help relax.x x x


----------



## mrsmcb

I hope it goes ok for you, and yes please do let me know how it all goes  

Good luck hun xx


----------



## louisebr

Thanks.

Just wanted to say that just because you have had a bad experience with a previous smear does not mean these tests will be bad.  I mean, I thought that having biopsies taken off my cervix with no anisthetic sounds horrendous, but it actually wasn't, I expected it to be so bad because of my painful experience having a coil fitted.

I really think 3 things make all the difference for making gyno procedures more bearable:-
1.  Being relaxed - diazepam, deep breathing and a nurses hand to hold.
2.  Expectation - if you understand the procedure you can tell yourself 'it's nearly all over now' and kind of know what to expect, no nasty surprises.
3.  The skill and gentleness of the docs - don't be scared to tell them beforehand how frightened you are, and don't forget you can tell them to stop at anytime - it's your body.

And usually afterwards you will be thinking - is that it?

I will let you know how I get on tomorow.

x x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Could someone please help me out with my test results? 

FSH - 8.1
AMH - 36.9
Ca125 - 8

Could you tell me what they mean aswell please? And are there other tests I should ask for?

Thanks xx


----------



## JasperP

Hi Louise

Mine's at 11.45 in Sussex, my husband is coming with me.  I can't wait to get it over and done with.

Sorry sweet, no idea what the results mean, hopefully someone else will be able to help?

Marcia


----------



## louisebr

Hi all

Well, today is HSG day, my appointment is 1pm.

I now feel very very scared.  I just want it all to be over with and then I can get back on here and reassure anyone else waiting for their HSGs.

Any last words of advice or encouragement would be very much appreciated

x x x


----------



## Maisyz

I'm sure it will be fine, I was so terrified I threw up everywhere but it honestly was fine. They understand how scared people are and lets face it all things Ob Gyn related sound eeksome. Once your through this (and imagine you'll be parked on the sofa by 2pm with tea and biscuits and thinking - ah well tahts another one off the list). Seriously you sound very like me and I've been through the lletz etc to with the whole associated terror of that ending up with a big wow that was nowhere near as eeksome as it sounds. Like you say its one step closer to the dream hopefully and we'll still be about to get you through egg collection which is bound to be your next freak out (it was mine)

good luck, take care and we'll hear from you laters x


----------



## louisebr

Hi Maisy

Thanks so much for your kind message, I can't believe you threw up - how awful for you!  I hope that doesn't happen to me.  

For me when I am scared I don't get sick, I get a pressure-like feeling on my chest and my heart starts beating like mad and I can't breathe properly.  So I am going to concentrate on deep breaths.

Can't wait for the tea and biscuits.  I am dying for a cuppa now, but didn't think caffeine would be a good idea beforehand. Had some nettle tea instead - blah!

Thanks again, you and all the other lovely ladies on here have saved my sanity

x x x


----------



## Journey99

Good luck Louise! Thinking of you today and   it goes well x


----------



## louisebr

Thanks so much,I'm praying we both have an OK experience and get good news too.

x x x


----------



## louisebr

Hi Journey99

I just got back and wanted to let you know how it went, hope I don't bore you but wanted to give you as much info as possible.

Got to x-ray waiting room.  Nurse gave me 2 gowns, you put one on each way so your bum isn't on show and then sit in the waiting room.  Nurse came to get me, in the room there was a lady doctor, lady radiologist and lady nurse.  Doctor asked me how I was, I started bawling.  Told her how scared I was due to bad coil fitting experience blah blah blah.  She was patient, got me tissues, explained the procedure, I didn't feel rushed or pressured even though she had probably got loads more procedures to do after me.  She told me she'd done hundreds of HSGs, she promised me she wouldn't hurt me and she could stop at anytime - this really put my mind at rest.  I got up on a bed which they then raised and put my legs in stirrups, although these look scarey I found they're more comfy than the frog legged position.  The speculum went in (very cold), it pinched a bit but once in it was not uncomfortable at all.  She described the catheter as a very thin bendy tube (no mention of a balloon which I have read on other posts).  When this went in I felt a sharp pinch which made me scream but that was it.  Then when the die was put in (by the way she said they use 10-20ml of die, so hardly anything)  I felt sharp cramping/contraction pains.  These were quite strong but they came and went so I was able to breathe through it.  This part can't have lasted more than 30 seconds.  Then it took her about 5 seconds to remove the equipment which I didn't feel at all.  After she had instered the catheter she kept telling me 'just a few more seconds, nearly done' which helped. I started shaking with relief and sat up and they got me  a drink of water.  I now have the slightest period type pain, but it's hardly anything.  So please, please don't be scared for Friday.  Honestly I can't have had my legs in the stirrups for more than 4 minutes and out of that time I was only uncomfortable for about 30 seconds.  Deep breathing definitely helps.

To top it all off she says that although she can't discuss anything in terms of fertility, she did say that all the die went where it should have and they saw my tubes and womb and they are as they should be.

Oh by the way she gave me the option of watching the screens while she was doing the procedure.  I chose not to but she showed me the pics after and I could se my tubes which was pretty amazing.

If you have anything else you want to know please ask me.  And please don't be scared.

I will be thinking of you on Friday.

x x x


----------



## Journey99

I'm glad it went well and your tubes are clear.  Still nervous but like everyone else says the "bark is worse than the bite". 

I think I'll take the option to watch, will take my mind off things. 

Will let u know how I get on x


----------



## louisebr

Yes, please let me know.

One of my best friends has just told me she has to have one next month so I have reassured her and offered to take her if she needs me to.  She is not TTC at the mo but has been having problems with periods for years and was recently diagnosed with PCOS, and she has been bleeding or about 2 months non-stop - poor thing.

I feel really happy as I feel we have now taken one step closer.  When do you go back to see the consultant following your HSG?  We don't have an appointment yet but it should be Dec/Jan.  The Doctor who did the HSG said to wait a week so the results could be sent to them and then to ring the hospital and request an apointment to discuss the HSG result, she said they would probably get us back in sooner then.


----------



## Journey99

One of my friends who suffered from PCOS has to go next week so she's waiting to hear from me how it goes lol

I already have an appt with the cons for Nov 8th.  This is also discuss my surgery from August. It's a bit disgraceful they wait they give for post op follow ups. I had my surgery Aug 26th and the booked my follow up for January next year!!! I had to call and ask them to change it.  I mean I have a huge list of questions about my surgery. 

We also have to get another SA test for DH. Which we were going to try and do on Friday but my appt is at 10am at a different hospital so don't know if we can get there between 9-11 to do his SA. Frustrating as DH is a contractor so we lose a days pay every appt he comes with me.


----------



## Jennyloola

So glad it went ok Louise. See we do all speak the truth on here 

Good luck in your further investigations!

Journey good luck for Friday. I watched the screen too for the same reasons and it was fascinating!!

Jen
xx


----------



## JasperP

I had my HSG today and was surprised at how painless it all was - I've had worse smear tests!  

I watched the dye on the screen which was fascinating (and it all went through the tubes okay, which is great).


----------



## louisebr

Hi Jasper - so glad yours went well too, hope both our experiences will help Journey not to worry.  Bet you did not cry and make a scene when you went in like I did?  I'm such a baby!  I started with belly ache (sort of bloated/pulled muscle/trapped wind/kicked in stomach type feeling all in one!) about 7pm last night which I still have although it's a little better this morning - did you get this?  I haven't had any bleeding though.

Jenny - yes, you girls were not lying and everyone on here helped me so much.

Journey - how are you feeling today?  We are all hoping it goes well on Friday.  Also, I told the radiologist I had taken 2 diazepam and couldn't feel anything, she said diezepam are crap, ask for tamazepam. They are both muscle relaxants.  If you are scared can you get an appointment for your GP to get some to take before?  I know not everyone likes taking tablets, but I take anything that's on offer!  How rubbish that your partner won't get paid, bless him.  It is a bit of a nightmare for us as my fiance works 35 miles away and works about 70 hours a week and the appointments are near our home, but at least he gets paid.  I am going to follow your lead and ring up the hospital next week and see if we can get our appointment which they said would be Dec/Jan brought forward at all as we have now done the tests they needed.  Sounds like this worked in your case so definitely worth a try.

x x x


----------



## Journey99

You need to speak to your cons secretary. She will prob say they are fully booked etc. plead your case! She will probably tell you she needs to speak to the cons and will call you back. Fingers crossed they move it forward. Ask if they have a cancellation list. If they do say you are happy to be on it. Good luck!

I just want to get it over with. I hate waiting. I have an active imagination that means I run thru every possible scenario thru my head a million times the longer I wait. I suppose I'm most nervous not ofthe pain but finding out my tubes are blocked or damaged.  Especially since I don't know exactly why they want me to do this for the second time. I just know they weren't able to get results the first time. But don't know what that means. 

I've been to a few appts on my own so we don't lose the money but since we have to try and fit in another SA the same day we don't have a choice. Plus I'm still not up for driving since my op. I've only driven to the shop twice and it makes me nervous. Plus it will be nice to have support...and I can make him take me for a nice lunch after


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello

I posted on here a few days ago regarding my results. Just wondering if anyone can help me on these? xx


----------



## louisebr

Hi sweetcheeks

Sorry I can't help you with these results, I hope someone else can though as I didn't even ask the consultant about my results which I definitely will next time so would like to be able to understand them.

x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sweetcheeks - all I can say is your results look fine honey - best to speak to your consultant though.

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Gives an indication of ovarian reserve regarding AMH....

Are you still on clomid or thinking of other methods??

 Mini xx

/links


----------



## louisebr

Hi Journey99

Thanks for the advice about ringing the consultant's secretary - this would be great advice, if I even knew her name!  Our apointment letter didn't have her name on and I just wasn't prepared with questions etc when we went.  She did tell me her name but it was something foreign and I can't remember - I'm useless!  I will ring up anyway and see if they can find my records.

How are you feeling about tomorrow?  I know what you mean about running scenarios through in your head, I was doing exactly the same.  STOP IT NOW - my experience was that it was exactly the same as most of the other ladies on here and more than likely this is how it will be for you too - a bit uncomfortable, a bit of cramping, over in about 2 minutes, a bit of belly ache afterwards - believe me I am the world's biggest wuss and I did it so you can too.  Deep breaths, and try to relax and I know you can get through it.  I was only uncomfortable for 30 seconds at the very most.

Fingers crossed and lots of hugs to you x x x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi,

Im new and having a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) on my next cycle. Any advice/help on this would be great.

Thanks x


----------



## Journey99

Hi Madam Twinky!  I had mine last Friday. I won't lie it's not fun but I only had about 30 seconds of discomfort.  The dr said to me "just remember as soon as you feel a cramp that means its done" and it was true.
I took 2 extra strength panadol an hour before. I didn't have any cramps after.  You need to bring a pad as you may bleed a little plus the dye seeps out a bit. The most important thing is to relax, hard when you are anxious but the more relaxed you are the easier it is.  

They may or may not give you your results then and there.  I badgered the dr for some info and managed a peek at the screen lol

Good luck x


----------



## Misspink

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF and looking for a wee bit of help/guidance/support. I have been ttc for 27 months for baby number one.
I have irregular cycles and also advised I don't ovulate every month. I was placed on clomid for 8 months and finished this in July.
The next step for me is an HSG test which is due to take place Wed of next week. Just wondered if anyone else could share their experience of this with me please.

Thanks 


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Misspink
I had an HSG a few weeks ago.  Someone on hear gave me a blow by blow account of what happened which I found really useful so I thought I'd do the same.  If you'd rather not know the details then don't read on!! I had to take an antibiotic 30mins before the procedure (4 tablets all at once) and they recommended taking a couple of paracetamol about an hour before.

I was shown into a cubicle where i got undressed and put on a wonderful hospital gown that I was pleased to see now has a side tie opening so your bum doesn't stick out (well, you've got to look on the bright side!).  I was then shown into the treatment room and had to lie down on a bed under an x-ray machine.  I had to lie there for a bit while they got everything ready but I tried my best not to look at the apparatus they used!  I then had to get into a frog leg position with feet together and knees apart, just like you do for a cervical smear.  They then used a speculum (duck beak) in exactly the same way as a smear.  They then insert a catheter ready to put the dye in.  None of this hurt, it was just a bit uncomfortable.  Once the catheter is in, they remove the speculum and you can put your legs straight again.  They then inject the iodine dye through the tube which I also didn't feel until they had nearly finished and then it felt like a bit of period cramps and like you have a really full bladder!  They checked it all on the screen, looking at the dye in the uterus and fallopian tubes and were happy to show me the final screen which for me was all clear.  I do have to admit that I felt a bit faint at the end and they left me lying down for 10 minutes just to recover.  They were then happy for me to get dressed.  I forgot to bring a panty liner and was given an enormous maternity pad so I would definitely recommend providing your own discrete pany liner.  The dye was clear and there was a little bit of blood but not much.
My mum came with me and drove me home after just in case I was a mess!  I had to stay dosed up on paracetamol because I had period cramps for the rest of the evening.  It took me a few days to feel back to normal again but I was back at work the next day. 
Good luck with your HSG and I'm sure you'll be fine.  Hope this helps.
Cheers
Shelley x


----------



## Journey99

Miss Pink.  I think each dr does things slightly different and each person experiences varying degrees of discomfort. 
My dr left the speculum in through the procedure. When the dye was injected I experienced cramps (more like a pressure) and an intense need to pee which only last 15-30 seconds.  They then removed the catheter and speculum and I laid there for a couple minutes.  I experienced no pain or cramps after the procedure. I felt a bit bloated.  They didn't show me my scan...I peeked as they left it on the screen.  They also didn't gubernatorial me results, I badgered him until he said he would only talk about one tube. Which means one was blocked. I was told to wait for consultant appt to have it all explained. 

The worst part of the HSG for me was the anxiety of not knowing what to expect.  Wondering if it would hurt and wondering if my tubes were blocked. Knowing I had one fully functioning tube made me sigh a bit of relief...at least I knew I was half functioning

Good luck x


----------



## Misspink

Thank ShellySugar & Journey for your replies. Great to know such detail as I'm the same worried about the unknown. I'm a big wimp too lol which doesn't help. I'm defo not returning to work that day as have an afternoon appointment. I'll let you know how it goes & good luck to you all with you next steps xx

Can I just ask how you get the wee bit that tells everyone what stage your at & what you've been through so far at the bottom of your profile?

Thanks xx


----------



## Journey99

Miss Pink if you take DH with you make him take you for lunch after and buy you something pretty for being a brave girl. I got a pandora bracelet out of it lol

Also you can edit your forum profile by clicking on profile at the top of the page.


----------



## Misspink

Lol I'll try that but doubt it will work


----------



## Journey99

Lol I suppose I had the "advantage" of having major surgery before the HSG.  He didn't really have a choice rofl


----------



## Misspink

Yeah could be looked at two different ways lol. Meant to ask no one has mentioned getting a little pesery in the bottom after the procedure?? Was advised I would need this ahhhhhh


----------



## louisebr

Hi all

Misspink - I just want to say don't worry about your HSG - if you look at my previous posts you will see I was petrified for weeks beforehand, and had it done about 2-3 weeks ago.  I wasn't given any antibiotics, I took diazepam and painkillers beforehand.  The entire thing, from speculum going in to coming out again can't have been more than 2 minutes.  I felt a cramp that lasted about 2 seconds when the catheter went in and then when the die was going in it was sharp cramps but that bit can't have lasted more than 30 seconds.  I didn't feel all the 'equipment' coming out again.  And that was it.

Please don't read horror stories on google about it.  You'll find that most of the ladies who have posted on this thread have all had a similar experience to me, so I tihnk that's a pretty good indication of what it's like.

Good luck.xx

Journey99 - Are you still bragging about your bracelet?  (not jealous at all.....)


----------



## Journey99

You know it Louise! So far it's the only good thing to come of all this poking and prodding. Unless I get a BFP sooner rather than later  

Miss Pink.  I didn't have the pesery in the bottom.  I've read some women do.  I was on a 7 day course of antibiotics for mine but I think that was due to just having surgery.  I'm sure it will be fine. It really is all over in minutes x


----------



## Misspink

Thanks ladies.

You have defo eased my mind


----------



## clairenphil

Hi all,

I have had the above procedure a few weeks ago and am now 3 days late for my period. I am normally regular but the last few months i have been early by a day.
Looking at sites about Hysterosalpingogram, it is possible to fall pregnant after it as it may have got rid of a small blockage that could have been there. I have already had a child but have been trying to get pregnant with my husband for the last 3 years. He has slow motility and low sperm count.  We are under the nhs after 1 failed attempt at private ivf and I am currently trying to get to a bmi of 30.

Has antone fallen pregnant after the procedure or know anyone that has. I do not want to do a pregnancy test as I am scared it will be negative.

claire
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsAsh2010

Just wanted to say thanks for all the info; I'm pretty nervous about it.  We've had our first apt with the docs where I've been given my first dose of Clomid (to be started on day 2 of next cycle) and sent for a lapithingy on my next cycle also.  My only question after reading through everything is what happen if the clomid has worked first time and by some miracle you've conceived, does this affect/harm anything?


----------



## Misspink

Mrsash you'll need to check with the clinic as we were told not to have intercourse until after the HSG to ensure not pregnant. Good luck with Clomid hopefully you don't need the laparoscopy


----------



## Journey99

I was told the same thing for HSG. No sex from Day 1 until after HSG.  Seems silly they would start you in clomid the month they are doing a lap and dye.  If you do ovulate it will most likely be wasted as odds are you will be sore from the lap and probably not in the mood.  But I'm no dr!
Good luck x


----------



## MrsAsh2010

Thanks ladies 

My husbands in the services so we only have a limited time (6 months then hes away for 6 months  ) so possibly thats why!  Haven't been told about the no sex rule but it def makes sense and I guess working out dates if the clomid does work it may be ok.. how very confusing and how optimistic I am!!  Thanks so much again xx


----------



## Journey99

It should be in your appt letter, it was in mine.


----------



## louisebr

I was told nothing before my HSG, I had it done on day 8.  I just got a letter with the date and time of the appointment on, nothing about not having sex, nothing about taking painkillers beforehand, no antibiotics and no pessarys either.  I am so glad I came on here otherwise I'd have turned up thinking I was having an x-ray with no 'insertion of devices' involved and got a bit of a shock!

clairenphil - fingers crossed for a BFP for you - let us know.

No BFP for me this month following HSG 3 weeks ago, AF arrived yesterday - boo!

xx


----------



## Journey99

It really does amaze me how each PCT differs.  My letter came with a second page attached explaining what the HSG was and not to have sex, when to start taking antibiotics, to bring a pad etc.  Here I thought my PCT was a bit rubbish but clearly they are quite good.  I also was asked by the assistant and the performing doctor whether I had sex before and was told by both that if I had they wouldn't be able to do the exam.  

Sorry Louise AF came...boo to the   

ClairenPhil - The dr who performed my HSG said it helped to clean any excess mucus and cells out of the tubes and that many women fell pregnant within the 3 months following an HSG so to basically start baby dancing ASAP and use this "heightened fertile time" to our advantage.  So I personally would take a test.  I understand how devastating it is to see BFN so if you want to be sure wait a few more days to take the test.  Fingers crossed for your


----------



## clairenphil

Well, just an updaye, did a pregnancy test as i was slowly going insane, not pregnant. Phoned the doctor and he said the procedure can delay a period for up to a week. Sitting here and writing this I am getting slight cramps so am guessing it will arrive tonight or tomorrow. Just need to not think about it and keep trying.


----------



## Misspink

Just back after HSG. Went ok was a bit painful, little sorer than I expected but was over really quick & I am a wimp with pain lol. Good news is my tubes are not blocked. So just wait to hear from infertility clinic now to see next steps, which maybe IUI. Thanks for all the info ladies.

Claire sorry to hear you didn't get your BFP

XX


----------



## Journey99

Fantastic news Miss Pink!! Good luck x

Claire sorry...fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Misspink

Journey how did your appointment go??


----------



## Journey99

It was a waste of time.  I ended up seeing the registrar and not the consultant.  The same registrar that when I was diagnosed with fibroids told me there were only two and they "weren't that big" go and TTC for 3 months.  Only to be told 3 months later by the consultant I had 6 or more and the largest was the size of a grapefruit.  He couldn't find my histology report from my surgery and it looks like the lab lost it. So the only note in my file is 5 fibroids were removed.  He also confirmed my right tube is completely blocked.  He said surgery often does more harm than good and as I have one good functioning tube it wasn't something they wanted to consider. I agree with that. So the moral of the story is "go off and TTC for 3 months". He did say they would look at IVF if I didn't fall pregnant naturally. 

I'm not sure what I expected to hear but did I need to drive 6 miles and wait 20 mins to be told to try and have a baby?! I've been trying nearly 3 years, it's what we've been doing. 

So at least I learned my right tube is blocked, I thought it was my left. 

So blow some bubbles my way please...as I've decided I WILL be pregnant by Christmas!! Wish me luck lol x


----------



## clairenphil

Hi guys,

I started my period today, but am no way near as heavy as normal   .  Jus t got to keep trying now i guess, thing is i am not interested in sex anymore. Frustrating

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misspink

Aww Journey sorry it didn't go well. I've yet to meet my consultant, never met her all the times I've been. Thats great advice they gave you today, if only you had thought of that yourself eh. 

Yes you WILL get you BFP before Christmas xx


----------



## Misspink

Sorry you af arrived Claire

It is hard trying to keep positive & to keep interested in sex at times. Just keep thinking of the end result & it makes it all worth it for us all x


----------



## Journey99

Claire big   I totally understand your disinterest in sex. I had gotten that way as I thought if we don't have sex when I'm ovulating I can't get pregnant and I won't be disappointed when AF arrives. Stupid but the stress of all this makes us a little loopy I think.  Neither DH and I have high sex drives, I can't help but feel our winter coat of fat affects that. Sometimes we do have to force ourselves as its the right time of the month.  The dr said well never get pregnant that way...thanks for great advice! It's not to say I don't enjoy sex, once we start I'm in the mood it just takes more to get me in the mood!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all, hope to get some help understanding all these numbers.
My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now, we already have a DD together, she is 6.
We have just started our fertility investigations and I have had blood tests a GP for 3 months and have shown to not be ovulating, And DH has low sperm count. GP didn't go into detail about numbers. We had our first appointment at hospital 3 weeks ago and he said my 

FSH was 9.1 high for my age (25) 
DH count was 3.5mil/ml motility 33%

We had more test done on the day AMH (waiting for result) and DH has next count on Tues, also I have been put on waiting list for HSG. 

Just feel as if I'm in limbo at the min, very emotional and getting upset as I really don't no what to expect from here. I just no that unfortunately IVF would not be an option for us financially.

Sarah. X


----------



## Misspink

Sarah

TTC is such a difficult time, we are TTC baby number one for 28 months now. I was also like you shown to not be ovulating every month after numerous blood tests. Hubby's sperm all ok though.

I was placed on clomid for 8 month to help stimulate ovulation & got a scan on the first month too show it was working, which it was. Unfortunately for us we didn't conceive during this time. 
I finished in July & then had to call clinic on day one of each cycle yo get HSG appointment. I've only just had that which pleased to say no blocks. 

Now awaiting appointment 30th Jan.

TTC is such a long process & the waiting is do frustrating so I understand that.
Have they not considered clomid as your not ovulating?

Hope this helps a little x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi to all on this thread.  I read alot on here but don't always post - I'm always following FF experiences and I wish everyone the best of luck with their tx.

Journey99 - am sending some bubbles your way in the hope that you get a   before Christmas.

Miss Pink - I'm pleased your HSG went okay - it's the waiting for these procedures that are far worse than the actual procedures themselves!  The important thing is that your tubes are clear - so onward and upward - good luck  

Sarah - it is an emotional journey that you are on but you will work through it and get stronger.  The investigations are only the first step and as MissPink says there may be options of taking clomid or similar - don't think straight away that IVF is the only outcome.

Clairenphil - sorry that this month wasn't your lucky month - fingers crossed that December will bring you your dreams.

Wishing everyone the best of luck
xxx


----------



## Misspink

Hi Shelly Sugar

Thanks for posting positive comments for us all. I can see from your profile you are awaiting some results yourself.
Sorry for my lack of understanding, what was the test for? Hope you get good results

Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi miss pink 

Thank you for your reply, we have just had our first appointment and our constituent did mention clomid, but wanted to do AMH first to test my egg reserves. 

I also think he is waiting to see my DH next sperm count to see if that goes up, if that doesn't I think the next step would be IUI. 

I'm hoping for better numbers all round and hopefully try clomid, but we also have to wait till 23rd Jan for our next appointment. Think I've just got to get my head around this possibly could be a long process.

Good luck with all your treatment. 

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks ShellySugar!

Unfortunately it wasn't our month...AF arrived on saturday. I won't lie, I was gutted but DH has been so supportive and positive I can't help be positive. 

If only they could divise a test to tell you which ovary is ovulating. That way I would know if we had a shot that month and it could ease the disappointment those months I ovulate on the bad side lol


----------



## Misspink

Sorry your af arrived journey .
Great that your so positive best way to be as unfortunately we have no control over the outcome.

ShellySugar it would be IUI we would be getting too. Hopefully neither of us wi need it 

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Does the NHS do FSH and AMH tests? Or do I have to go to a private clinic for it.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Miss Pink
We are waiting for results of DH's blood tests. They are testing for chromosome problems, cystic fibrosis etc to explain why there is no sperm.  I am desperate to get a final diagnosis for his MF infertility but at the same time really nervous about the implications.  We will find out the results tomorrow - wish me luck!

Journey99 - sorry it was a disappointing month.  I get a pain in my ovaries when they are ovulating so I do know which one is working - but it's not much use to me at the moment when there is no sperm!  Ho hum!  Good luck and I'm pleased your DH is so positive.

I went to an open evening at BCRM today.  It was really informative and I am so pleased we went.  I guess familiarisation with the clinic is the first step in all this and it was great to have some knowledgeable people to talk to.

Shelley x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi journey99

I got both my FSH and AMH on the NHS, I don't no if all area's do it or it a case of pose code lottery. Also we have to wait till next appointment with consultant to get results, which is not till Jan, so may be quicker to go private.

Good luck.

Sarah. Xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks Sarah. Our next appt isn't until February and I'm getting impatient.  We are currently discussing going private to get the ball rolling. I've had pretty much every other test done but those.


----------



## Misspink

Shelly how did your appointment go? Hope it was good news x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi MissPink
We had rather disappointing but not unexpected news.  My hubby has been diagnosed with Klinefelters syndrome which explains his zero sperm in his samples.  It's good to have a diagnosis but obviously it is concerning for both his health and for our fertility journey.  We are now applying for funding with the intention of doing surgical sperm retrieval in the hope that they can find some little swimmers that way.  We would then be able to go on and have ICSI.  If they don't find any then the door is closed and our only option is using donor sperm.  If thats the case then we would probably have DIUI.  It will be another wait for funding to come through and for our referral to BCRM - probably about 3 months which is the hardest thing.  Am feeling a bit low but relieved to get a diagnosis.  My DH has handled the news much better than our last appointment (he broke down in tears which he never does the last time).  He keeps saying sorry to me - bless him.  He knows it's not his fault but it is a hard pill to swallow.  We also had more bloods done in preparation for the next step and now it's a waiting game.  I guess you're in the same boat with all this waiting, as your appointment is at the end of Jan.  I guess we all need to focus on having a happy christmas with lots of festivities and 2012 will be here before we know it.
Take care and good luck with your journey.
Shelley

p.s. thanks for all the bubbles girls


----------



## Journey99

ShellySugar!


----------



## shelleysugar

Thanks Journey99  x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi ladies, 
Just wondered if anyone could give me there thoughts on my blood results. (still doing tests since MC in June)

Day 21 test Progesterone 28
FSH 8.6 done on day 3
LH 4.4 done on day 3

I am 36. When I started IVF 10 years ago my FSH was 5. something. Is this a high FSH for my age?

Thanks to anyone who can comment

xxx


----------



## lola33

Hi Mummytoone,

Your FSH and LH looks absolutely fine to me. Yes FSH is the lower, the better , but as long as it is under 10 is ok. Do you know your E2 levels, sometimes if there are too high it can give a false FSH reading, so should always be checked as well on day 3, but I'm sure it's all fine. I think progesterone should be at least 30, but I woudnt worry if I ware you, cause I'm pretty sure 28 means that your ovulated, sometimes it just hard to get that right day to the test, cause progesterone is not always highest on your day 21, specially if you don't have a 28 days cycle

Xx


----------



## Mummytoone

thanks Lola, am really out of touch with it all and after my IVF days with my ex husband I threw all my notes out!
xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi I'm 28 and have just had my results of my AMH. it is 31.1.  Can anyone tell me what the normal range is for a 28 year old and is 31.1 good? Thanks x


----------



## Misspink

Hi
Sorry I don't know anything about AMH to help you.

I on the off chance phoned the clinic to see if they had opened a December clinic & they had a cancellation on Monday if this week 

So I'm now officially on the waiting list for IUI, which can be 6-9 months, but they are giving me clomid for 4 months too while I wait. Can't give me it any longer than that as had it for 8 months before.

Got a blood test too for my AMH but as said no idea what this is lol, total forget what they told me


----------



## yellowhope

Hi guys

What is the blood test that can be done to check if you are ovulating? Can this be done with your own GP?


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Misspink
Well done for getting on the waiting list for IUI - I hope the time flies for you and you get your dream soon.
Shelley x


----------



## Misspink

Thanks ShellySugar 

Yellowhope you can get the blood test for ovulating at your own GP


----------



## Journey99

Yellow hope it is a progesterone test that is usually done on day 21 of your cycle and you can request via your GP.


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks guys.

Does the test let you know that you have ovulated ? Have irregular cycles 33-42 days at times,PCOS and now endometriosis!! Have just had a laproscopy and am awaiting ICSI in New Year. JUst wondered would this be a good thing for me to do to try and conceive in the meantime. Also wondering if it tells me that I have ovulated will I be at the fertile window or would I have missed it for this cycle? Sorry for all the questions. I feel like my medical history is getting more and more complex and just want to try my best to help things along.

Mummy to twins-So sorry to hear of your sad  losses  My AMH is 49 and I'm 36. The AMH you have is very good. It gives an indication of your ovarian reserve. Women with a higher AMH generally respond better to the stimulus of IVF/ICSI drugs to collect a larger number of eggs. There is also generally lower doses needed to stimulate your ovaries and they will watch you very carefully for OHSS. Just want to send you lots of luck and best wishes XX


----------



## rhi81

hi all 
i got my hsg on 12/12 really nervous suffer from panic attacks so dont know how will get through it  
rhi x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi rhi81
Just to say good luck with your hsg. It is really not that bad I promise.  The wait and worry is far worse than the procedure itself.  Take deep breaths and talk to the nurse.  They were brilliant with me and very tolerant when I came over a bit funny!!!  It will be another thing ticked off in your fertility journey.  Just make sure you take it easy for the rest of the day, dose up and have a hot water bottle!

Shelley xx


----------



## Journey99

Has anone had to do multiple HSG tests? I had it done after my surgery and then got sent for one 2 months after my surgery. Yesterday I got a letter for a third?! It was only a month ago I had my last. I'm hoping it's a clerical error. It was for at a different hospital than I went to last time. I'll call the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## staceyemma

Can anyone tell me how long AMH blood test results take to come back usually?
I had my blood taken on the 19th, my blood was then posted to another clinic in shrewsbury?? (im in hereford)
No results back as yet!!
Im panicking as ivf consultation is next friday 
Hubby has a SA tomorrow hopefully they will be back in time too.


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi

My AMH blood test was also posted to another clinic and took 3 weeks to come back.

I hope this helps!

Good Luck on your journey!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Misspink

I'm a total wimp with thing but really don't worry about your HSG, it's really not that bad.
I did freak out a little when they put the dye in but it was just cause I wasn't sure what to expect but it was over as quick as it started to be honest.

Journey not sure about multiple HSG's, I'd never really heard of the procedure until I had to get it lol.

Was anyones af late after there HSG? I can't be pregnant as didn't get HSG until cd13 & bleed for a few days so ovulation would have passed


----------



## Mummytoone

yellowhope, thank you so much for your lovely message x


----------



## staceyemma

Lollie2501 said:


> Hi
> 
> My AMH blood test was also posted to another clinic and took 3 weeks to come back.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> Good Luck on your journey!
> 
> Lollie xxx


Thanks for replying guess its just a waiting game


----------



## Misspink

Sorry Stacyemma no idea how long AMH results take to game back, probs different depending on clinic, area etc.

You have how ever reminded me to call about mine total forgot lol
Thanks & hope you get your results ASAP x


----------



## Misspink

Girls anyone late after their HSG? called clinic they said no one reported that before, think it must be one of my months for a long cycle.

For those of you asking how ling for AMH results I got told today about 4 weeks x


----------



## tina1986

had my HSG Tuesday very painful but well worth it i have 1 tube working and not sure about the othere as we couldnt see it i have herd that some women have been know to fall pregnant after having the hsg done and it increases ur fertility ( although not proven) 
so i have some hope my next appointment is on the 20th to go into more detail bout the results so i will keep u updated  hope i get some even more positive news soon   to u all 


any 1 who has had this done and been successful would be nice to know please read my other threads


----------



## LadyG85

Hiya Tina,

I had mine back in June, its not the best thing in the world is it  and I've also heard some women fall pregnant too due to the dye that goes up clearing out the uterus as it passes through! Let us know how you get on at your appointment and good luck!   xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I had the cd2 test done but because it was a bank holiday weekend (back in may) I went on cd5  my LH came back quite a bit lower than my FSH should I be worried about it?

FSH  7.2
LH    3.8

I am having the test repeated this month, I'm just hoping that I can get it done as close to cd2 as possible.


----------



## staceyemma

My amh level came back as 22.5 I think that's quite good?? Hoping so so I can be an egg sharer


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi All

Just been to get my day 5 blood results back - the doctor wasn't very insightful other than say everything is normal, so I asked her for a printout - can you ladies let me know if these seem normal from your experience (I don't even know what some of them are!):

Serum TSH level = 2.6mu/L
Serum follicle stimulating hormone level = 7.2 u/L
Serum oestradiol level = 194 pmol/L
Serum prolactin level = 373 mu/L
Serum testosterone level = 2.0 nmol/L

Thanks for your help x


----------



## jenny26

Hi Emlore, 


I'm not sure about the TSH, but the rest of the hormones look good, the only thing is that usually these hormones are tested between day 1-3 of your cycle so I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes having them done on day 5. Sorry if I'm not much help x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Does anyone know when the ratio is considered bad? I know the levels are supposed to be roughly the same my fsh was 7.2 and my Lh 3.8 this makes the ratio almost 2:1 what does this mean?


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this thread.  From my signature you can see I have already had 2 IVF cycles, both BFP, but sadly miscarried.  Hospital now want to check my again with a HSG exam.  I had 1 about 3 years ago in my early stages of infertility, and was all clear.  Has anyone else had to repeat this after having fertility treatment?


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, I need some help understanding my recent blood test. As you can see from my signature I recently had unsuccessful Ivf. From my follow up I was I told my amh is low, 0.7. I've since had my blood tests again on day 4 on my cycle. 

My serum Lh is 2.0 iu/l
My serum Fsh is 10.2 iu/L
Oestradiol70 pmol/L
I can't understand if its good or bad


----------



## EMMIE34

Hi. Thanks for reading my post.  I had my HSG yesterday and was wondering if my experience was normal? I'm a bit worried.

I asked if I'd get the results straight away and the man doing the procedure said no. He said they have to be looked at by the consultant and would take about 2 weeks. He did say something like he would give me a clue if he was able but he was speaking quietly and lost me a bit there besides which I was very nervous. 

Anyway the test didn't hurt one iota. That was the first surprise. AF is always much worse. I did feel the balloon inflate when he asked his colleague to inflate it. That surprised me a bit as I wasn't expecting any balloon! It didn't hurt though. The liquid bit  didn't hurt either. The actual procedure took well under a minute. That shocked me too. I didn't think it would be finished in seconds.

Now I'm worried about why it was so quick, why it didn't hurt (everyone I spoke to said they are awful) and why he said nothing at all in the end. He had gone when I came out from changing so I got no clues.

I keep thinking maybe he saw a problem immediately and then I think maybe it was clear. What has everyone else experienced? I'm beside myself fretting and so nervous I will spend my christmas all het up if they are delayed.

Thank you for reading xXx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi EMMIE34
Your experience does seem unusual and I know it's pointless to say don't worry but maybe that's normal procedure at your hospital.  I was shown the screen after my HSG and told the initial results which were all clear but not given any detail.  I would contact the consultant to get feedback on the phone or you're going to be beside yourself with worry.
Good luck
Shelley


----------



## Journey99

Mine was quick and only a little pressure when they injected the dye. It was over in about a minute! I was also told it would be best if my cons explained the results as since it was a fertility thing and the radiologist although he does these is not a fertility expert. After badgering he would not confirm I had a blocked tube but finally told me he saw good spillage in one tube. It did turn out I had a blocked tube but the other is in perfect working order. 
IMO your HSG experience is normal. Not everyone finds it painful. It doesn't mean anything is wrong. I had no pain after, no cramps and no bleeding(apart from a tiny pink spot an hour later. x


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
i got my hsg at 9am tommorrow so scared it really gonna hurt  
rhi x


----------



## EMMIE34

Rhi mine really didn't hurt. The only discomfort I had was the metal thing they use for smears. I hate them anyway. The catheter didn't hurt, the balloon didn't and the dye didn't. It was unbelievably quick too. I have had mild AF like cramps today but nowhere near as bad. Don't worry. xXx


----------



## rhi81

thanks emmie just really nervous it sendin me  just keep tellin myself it all for good cause!!
rhi xx


----------



## EMMIE34

How did it go Rhi? The way I saw it before I had mine was that 'this won't hurt half as much as labour will when I get there so grin and bear it'. Then I had a lucky experience. Hope yours went okay for you xXx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
it was painful but bareable!! they gave me antibiotics to take have suffered this afternoon with pain but thinkin it all done now everything looks fine so one step closer!!
thanks for all your help and support
rhi xx


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi,
I am on the waiting list for D-IUI. I am going private however there is still a waiting list of approx 9-12months. 
I had my first consultation app in April 2011, therefore I have a few more months to wait.
In the meantime Ninewells sent me a letter to see my GP/nurse to get blood taken approx 25th day of my cycle. I'm not quite sure what this was for?
I think it was to see if I was ovulation and/or to count my hormone levels. 

The problem is that I have unregular periods and the date I got the blood test done was the day I started my period.
I got the results however I don't fully understand what they mean, could someone please simplify them for me?

My results are as follows:
HB535663 BLOOD
Progesterone nmol/L  <3.0

Comments:
Progesterone indicates a non-ovulatatory cycle assuming timing appropriate, but probably too late if period started today. Depending on how irregular periods are, weekly sampling may be helpful-otherwise approximately 7 days prior to next expected menses. (CMS)

I understand the part about weekly sampling. However if I cannot get an appointment every week at my Doctors surgery then is there another way I could test at home? Also if I do manage to find out when I am ovulating doing weekly sampling, how do I know this date will remain the same every month, as my periods can vary alot.  

What would my nmol/L be if I was ovulating?


Regards


----------



## EMMIE34

Hi. I have just had my results back from my HSG to say both sides were totally clear. Yay.  Back in the summer, my bloods (day 5, 21 and 2 implied that there is no problem there either. My DHs count came back as 'good' and following a very odd AF last February I had an ultrasound scan which also came back as fine (one small cyst that wouldn't cause any trouble). So far there seems to be no apparent reason but that doesn't stop me getting anxious.

Its our second appointment in February and I am wondering what they will do? I am hoping that they will offer something but DH seems to think they will just send us away as there doesn't seem to be an obvious problem. Will it help to take along my charts (FF). They show that I have ovulated every month (except once) and I'm wondering if they see this they will do nothing. I am 35 with no children and will have been TTC 17 months by then. Any experiences ladies? Thanks in advance xXx


----------



## chancesare1

Got my day 3 and 21 day blood tests back and as i thought i have not ovulated, Had this done last year and the same happened so i guess thats why i have not concieved.
Heres my levels does anyone know much about FSH LH 3 day bloods
FSH  11.2
LH 0.8
oestradiol level 60 pmol/L

progesterone day 21 / 1.2 nmol
is FSH/LH/OESTRADIOL okay does anyone know?


----------



## rhi81

Hi,

I had hsg on 12/12 they gave me 4 antibiotics to take, it was little painful but all fine tubes clear,woke up on boxing day with pain in my left side down low af was due xmas day but still not shown up not unusual for me though!! still had pain today so went to dr she says its infection from hsg and given me 2 different types of antibiotics feelin pretty rough now was just wondering if anyone else had this? 

thanks in advance
rhi xx


----------



## Journey99

@Ronnie56Gordon The progesterone test is typically done on CD 21 which is fine fir a woman with a 28 day cycle. I would ask your dr to print out 5 or 6 progesterone request forms. Then each week you can go to your local hospitals phlembotology clinic. That way you don't need an appt. this will help then work out if you are ovulating as they will be able to pin point the test for 1 week prior to your period. The results for your test mean nothing for the results they were trying to achieve so don't panic. My 21 day test was 28 I believe which I was told was in the normal range.


----------



## tracyl247

Happy New Year everyone! 

Best Wishes for a GOOD 2012

take care

Tracy


----------



## maybenow

girls I would really appreciate a quick reply.. what do you think?
We're ttc 12 months... 4 of which were on clomid, 2 on Gonal F with trigger shots and timed intercourse.
My amh is low..4.7
reading this are you thinking the same as me... Its should have happened by now??
would really appreciate some help or opinions Please be honest


----------



## mrsmcb

Ongoing fertility tests - hubby azoospermia and me cysts !!

HSG For me on wednesday -sooooo worried about it - smear , swabs and ultrasound painful enough for me am absolutely dreading this - HELP?


----------



## rhi81

mrsmcb dont worry its not that bad i was really scared but it wasnt as bad as i thought, the only problem with mine was got infection from it this was 12/12 still takin antibiotics for it now   but honestly procedure over quite quickly.

good luck 
rhi xx


----------



## mrsmcb

my smears really hurt as did everything else - they have suggested valium.....


----------



## Hope2005

Hi ladies


AMH test.


Whats the normal AMH level before starting treatment?. Can this impact on the results?


Nottingham (Care Fertility) never carried out this test for me and they started my treatment without knowing my levels. Dr said it does not matter before starting my treatment, I said it does because I know I was given the wrong drug dosage and protocol.


Do you agree? 


Hope xx


----------



## maybenow

has anyone been prescribed anything to deal with stress/anxiety of TTC? Im not sleeping so well and am a little stressed... maybe more than a little.. so my doc has mention Lexapro?? anyone heard of it?


----------



## Hope2005

Maybenow 

To deal with infertility the Dr gave me some anti depressant, it was not the solution for me. I took it for 3 years ,,,,I can say I will never touch any of those pills again. It wont cure my infertility and I feel upset that the Dr came up with that solution  instead of sending me to a counselor. Talking helps more.


It will help in the short term taking medication but then I became dependent on it...but that was from my own experience. The reality was different for me, it wont stop my feelings from wanting a child. So I gave up on them, also IVF and anti depressant was not something I wanted to take at the same time. If that makes sense.


Exercises and the gym helped me more to deal with the situation. 


Whatever you do , do what you feel is right for you.


Love


Hope xx


----------



## Nicho

Hi 
Just wanted to know if 13.5 was average result for my AMH result

Thanks x


----------



## Donna82

Hi Nicho

Sorry I can't give you a definately answer, but from what I've been reading on her and on net 13 comes into the low category but isn't the end of the world.

Im not 100% bout any of it but Im due to go for my amh test tomorrow so hopefully once I've got it, the results will be explained and make sense


----------



## alexine

Hi Nicho 13.5 is a pretty good AMH. The scale category keeps changing so I don't know where that number falls but there are a lot of women that get pregnant with AMH of around 1-2 and lower. So don't worry you have something to work with for sure.
Good luck with your tx!    
xxA


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Alexine......I wasn't too sure but have read quite a lot of low level people have conceived.
Quite nervous bout getting mine done tomorrow now incase the results aren't great :/


----------



## Nicho

Thank you so much to both of you for replying 
Fingers crossed it all goes to plan !!
I start my Injections hopefully second week of Feb 2012.

What Hospital are you having your consultations and EC done at
   xx


----------



## Donna82

I'm going to Lister in London.....

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## EmmaLily

I have a AMH of 1 and my treatment worked for me hun.  Don't give up!!!  I think its just an indictator of how much drugs they need to give u to stimulate ur ovaries.  Good luck girls xxx


----------



## emmab81

Hi Maybenow I was having and still am having problems sleeping. Cant get to sleep and when i do its for a hour or so and i am awake again. Have been having it since before my first cycle in September. So at the weekend i went to the chemist and asked them for something. Im starting next cycle soon so had to tell them as dont want anything affecting that. They gave me some Nytol herbal tablets. Take 2 a hour or so before bed and off you go. Used on Saturday as they can make you a bit drowsy next day but i was fine yesterday.


----------



## Nicho

Thanks  its reassuring to hear your comments 
Congratulations to you I bet you was super made up xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Hope ..am really surprised CARE didn't do AMH. It's definitely standard protocol for CARE Sheffield and they determined my protocol based on it. Just a thought..are you being treated as NHS patient as not sure NHS will pay for AMH test so may only be routine with private patients?

Hope you get some answers ..have you had your review yet?

LJ x


----------



## Hope2005

HI LJyorkshire
I am with the NHS. 
Care (Notts) didnt do AMH levels, I think I have to pay to get one done and I will ask this for next treatment. I feel that if this was carried out (or given the option to pay) then things could have been better for us. 
Hoping for a better outcome  
Love
Hope xx


----------



## skye11

Hi Ladies!  

Just been reading through all your posts about the HSG. I've got my HSG on Monday and I just can't wait for it to be over! I'm nervous and  dreading the results just the way everyone else has! I really hope hope the whole process is as quick as you say.

We've been ttc for about 4 years now. Took me a long time to admit we needed medical intervention. It really helps knowing we're not alone on this journey!

Anyone else got an HSG coming up soon? 

x


----------



## Vissa

Hi Ladies

Got my blood results from the GP and Lister this morning and they are:

LH 3.4 iu/L
FSH 5.2 iu/L
Prolactin 91 Miu/L
Oestradiol 127 pmol/L
TSH 1.5 mu/l
T3 4.5 pmol/L
T4 13.8 pmol/L

AMH 16.9 pmol/L

Not sure if this is good or bad or how the pieces fit together but am hoping it is ok. Can any one help?

When I got my AMH tested in March last year it was 12.4 pmol/L so I don't understand how it could have gone up. My FSH has gone down a little too, it was 6.2 last March. I thought things were meant to go downhill as time goes on so I am pretty confused.....!    If anyone can shed any light please let me know!!!  Thanks x


----------



## Hope2005

Hi Ladies

*Skye11:* I am having an HSG done soon, February. A bit worry about the pain of the procedure , but hopeful that it will give us more answers to what is happening to me.

*Vissa:* My FSH reading were high (9.4, 12.4) less than <10 FSH levels it is a good sign. I am not sure about my AMH levels- I think the lower the worse , the higher the better. am I right ladies?

Regards

Hope xx


----------



## skye11

Good luck Hope! I hope to be back on here on Monday saying it wasn't that bad!

x


----------



## Hope2005

Thanks Skye11  


Make sure you take the antibiotics/painkillers two hours before the procedure.   


Take care


Hugs


Hope x


----------



## skye11

Today's the day! I'm so nervous! Four hours to wait before we leave! Think this is the most nervous I've ever been and I know I'm being ridiculous! I'm sure It'll be fine! Will keep you posted Hope.

x


----------



## skye11

Hi everyone, thought I'd share my experience of HSG now that it's over!

Had the vaginal ultrasound which was fine! Speculum put in...but dr couldn't get catheter in so she called another dr in to try. He was unsuccessful! They got part of it in but not enough to be able to start the dye so they had to stop! All the twiddling around was uncomfortable and I had instant cramp (still do) Was absolutely gutted! Dr said it wasn't anything I could do to allow them in! Just the way my womb is!

Was told I'd need a laparoscopy to be able to check tubes. She said everything looked ok, but that I have slightly polycystic ovaries. While I'm waiting on lap I'll be started on clomid! 

Total mix of feelings, I got back into the car and just cried, relief that at least that one test was over but totally scared of lap. I've never had ga before and it scares the hell out of me! 

I'm trying so hard to stay positive...I've said all along I just need the drugs to give my eggs a boost...that's been my gut feeling so I hope that a miracle will happen and I will conceive without ever needing the lap! It's just annoying that there is yet another weight on my shoulders! 

Hope...it was more uncomfortable than anything and the pain was more cramp like! Hope you have more success with your HSG than I had with mine. Just feel like I failed a test and annoyed that it was outwith my control to be able to get it completed!


----------



## Rose10

Hi ladys 

Hope everyone is well? . 

i got my amh levels back just after christmas and got told it came in at it was eather 31 or 38 cant remember 100% what one does any one no if this is good or not in regards to my succes of fallin pregnent with ivf/icsi. 

I no it means that i have a higher risk of over stimulating and that i cant do the egg shareing program but thats all i no atm was a bit to upset to talk to anyone on the phone at the time.


----------



## snowfairy

Hi this was my experience of HSG.  I took a 75mg voltorol 1 hour before procedure.  I was quite nervous, I was shaking lying on the table (but thats normal for me anyway before exams, interviews etc!)  
I was ok getting speculum and cateter in and then the cramping started which I could cope with but I also got quite a strong sharpish pain which i wasn't so good with although it probably lasted only a minute before subsiding.  When they put the dye in I got the sharp pain increasing again so as a natural reaction to pain I moaned loudly and went to put my hand to my stomach (so some of my xray probably has my big hand in it! the nurse would of needed to of held both my hands!) (I hope that I didn't freak out the girl waiting for hers in the other cubicle as she probably heard me) They told me it was nearly finished but they would stop if i wanted so I let them carry on.  The cramping and pain subsided immediately after everything was removed. The whole thing only lasted a few minutes.  Afterwards I've just had a bit of very mild cramping.
I didn't look at the screen as I wouldn't have been able to focus anyway and it was over so quickly. 

Anyway it is over me now and my tubes are ok!  I guess my pain threshold isn't as high as I thought! 
This is just my honest experience and it was quite sore for me but it seems to vary alot and many women don't feel anything.


----------



## ronniesgirl

But I need to know is my DH allowed to come into the room with me?


----------



## emmab81

Hi Ronnie....Is this for your HSG test?

If so i wasn't allowed my partner to come in. They said it was due to the equipment being used. Not sure why though. Although each hospital maybe different. I did have a lovely nurse though there with me as well as the radiographer and to be fair they both talked that much i didn't miss my partner being in there or feel anything going on. The worst bit for me was when it was all over and i went to stand up. The blue die run down my legs and on the floor. A bit embarrassing but was worth it if that was the worst bit!


----------



## ronniesgirl

I had a horrible feeling they wouldn't allow him in it will be because it's xrays they use and the radiation is harmful.

I had a horrible nightmare about it last night. I had an internal scan 2 weeks ago and it really hurt. If I'm scared at this what am I gonna be like when we start tx?


----------



## emmab81

I was the worst person to have internals done trust me! I had an awful internal done when i had a ruptured ectopic and put me off. Since then i clammed up on them all. But once you go to the ivf clinic it all seems to become less painful...infact painless and in a way you look forward to it as you know its getting you somewhere. The HSG was painless....it was a slight bit uncomfortable when the die went in, a little like a period pain but lasted about 5 seconds if that. The whole time of you getting undressed, on the couch, die inside, a few minutes lay down for the die to stop running out and dressed again and a little chat at the start to go over a few things is no more than 15 minutes.....so you can imagine how long the actual procedure takes, 2-3 minutes! 

As for the IVF tx and all them bits, the IVF clinic are so careful with you. The scans you dont feel anything with at all! Worst bit for me was the lube and how wet you are after even after you have cleaned yourself up. They seem to put you at ease and you get to watch everything. And as for the tx, its such an exciting time you don't even think about the pain, even though there is none. There is so much going on around you like the nurses doing an abdomen scan when you have it transferred and you have the screen to watch. They tell you to watch carefully as you actually see it going in. The excitement of all of that overcomes fear of pain. I never thought i would say that at the start and i was dreading it all. I am starting cycle 2 soon so it cant be that bad. Trust me once you get to the cycle stage you will be like me, i have my trousers and pants off near enough as soon as i got in there so i could get an update. You look forward to it as you are the one step closer to it all!


----------



## ronniesgirl

The internal scan I had was at our clinic. I hadn't even thought they would do one as it was our first appointment.

I am excited but it's scary at the same time


----------



## emmab81

I had about 4 in total but i also was a slow repsonder to the drugs so had a a extra few. That transfer you will sail through. Just relax and keep an eye on the screen. You will hopefully see it swim off and it is amazing. Its all different when you start the cycle. You seem to become alot more relaxed with it all.


----------



## lily1980

Morning Ladies - I got my day 21 results back from my GP and I think (hope) it is good news.  My GP said the lab normally provide commentary with the results and in my case they hadn't - just the number.  My results were 37.5 which I think is ok?  The GP said that they consider 40 to be satifactory so mine is almost there.  

Anyway I obviously started googling away after that and am getting a very mixed bag of results.  Some sites suggest that anything over 14 means you have ovulated?  Are there different ways of measuring this or something?

I think the test was done on the right day as it was actually Day 21 and I had got my LG surge on my OPK the day before.

Now just waiting on hubby going to the clinic for his test.  I know its a horrible thing for a man to do so trying not to push him to go asap or ask every other day lol.
xxx


----------



## tracyl247

​


----------



## juju2408

Hi
this is probably on here but there seems to be conflicting results. My day 21 came back at 18.7 does this mean as i suspect im still not ovulating? my previous result was 2. Does anybody know of an official table for interpretting the results
any answers would be appreciated as im driving myself mad
many thanks


----------



## nickym

Hi

Can anyone give me their advice on having a HSG done.  I already know i have hydrosalpinx that were clipped very close to each ovary in approx 2008 ... but my IVF doctor this i need to have this done.

My mind working overtime now, is it possible that one of the clips may have come off ??  What else will a HSG show apart from blocked tubes ??

Id greatly appreciate anyones advice.

Thankx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Ok so I have my HSG on Wednesday but unfortunately payday is Friday. We are really skint so I was wondering if I should go alone to save on bus fares?

Any of you who have it done what would you suggest?


----------



## tracyl247

Hi ronniesgirl

I have move you here in the main thread that covers HSG    I think you might benefit from someone with you   

take care

Tracy


----------



## lovie

hello  

has anyone had a delayed ovulation after their hsg? i had mine on cd 8 and still have not noticed ovulaton... im only basing that on lack of ewcm.. i have never had a cycle without ewcm before.

any advice would be great


----------



## heavenly

Well, I am waiting for my AMH results, OH has done a SA this morning.  We have an appointment with the Director of the Agora Clinic Brighton on 19th March  to discuss these results and I would assume they will suggest an HSG as I haven't had one before.  Though if we are looking at IVF, not sure if I need one.    Then we will be looking at IVF...own eggs....very slim chance...or DE....most probable.

I am 46 and have been TTC our first for 4 years, we need to be realistic.


----------



## Fliss44

Hello everyone,

I'm new to forum posting so apologies if I'm doing it wrong.

I joined as my husband and I have been TTC for almost two years.  I've had bloods taken and internal and external scans and am having a HSG next week which I'm truly petrified about.  Thankfully your post have reassured me slightly.  Does anyone know the highest strength painkiller I can buy over the counter for beforehand?!


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi Fliss44 and welcome - this is a great place to ask questions to people in a similar situation to yourself.
I think some of the girls in here just took paracetamol but I asked the doctor for something and they gave me diazepam xx


----------



## Fliss44

Thanks mrsmcb.  Did you get that from your GP before the HSG?  x


----------



## mrsmcb

Yes i went and told them i was worried so they gave me that however that was supposed to relax me, if it's more the pan thing for you then perhaps one of the other girls may suggest what to take xx


----------



## heavenly

mrsmcb said:


> Hi Fliss44 and welcome - this is a great place to ask questions to people in a similar situation to yourself.
> I think some of the girls in here just took paracetamol but I asked the doctor for something and they gave me diazepam xx


I have diazepam at home, wasn't sure if I would be allowed to take that, so that's a relief!


----------



## tillykins

Hi, I'm having a hsg on Tuesday, will they tell me if my tubes are clear or blocked when i'm having it done? I had a letter arrive today to confirm my appointment and it says my results will be sent to my gp.........help!


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi tillykins

They told me at the hospital the outcome and showed me the pictures from the xray so you should find out I would have thought   xx


----------



## Journey99

They wouldn't tell me my results of my HSG. Told me my cons could explain it best. I badgered him until he told me there was spillage in one. I was told at my next appt the other was blocked. Each hospital is different. Some tell and some don't. You can sneak a peak at the monitor lol


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi tillykins
Like mrsmcb they told me at the hospital and showed me the xray screen.  Mine was all clear so maybe if it hadn't been they wouldn't have been so happy to share the news.  It does seem that each hospital is different.  My advice is: I took a couple of paracetamol before my HSG which really helped me and don't forget to take a pantyliner or you get given one of those medical tena lady type numbers - lovely! good luck and fingers X it's a good result.


----------



## chocolate buttons

Hi,

I've had my HSG (don't know results yet) last month, I ovulated on time but my period is 2 days late...i haven't really had many symptoms either. I'm never usually this late.  I've read people saying it can make ovulation late therefore delaying AF but has anyone had this situation?


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi chocolate buttons
I've read posts where ladies have said the HSG has delayed their period.  I've also heard that the HSG can help to clear tubes and therefore pregnancies can occur after.  Neither happened to me so I can't really help, but I'm sure there will be ladies along shortly that can help you.

Wishing you all the best.

Shelleysugar


----------



## Fliss44

Hi Everyone,

I had my HSG yesterday evening and I have to say I was very lucky as it didn't hurt a bit!  In fact I've had smear tests that have hurt more (sorry if that's TMI!)

I had very mild cramping for around an hour afterwards, but compared to the period pains I get each month that was a breeze!  I know everyone is different, and some people have found it really painful, but I just wanted to reassure anyone about to go for one, who might be as nervous as I was that it can be absolutely fine.  I took 2 co-codamol an hour before so maybe that helped and I just kept my eyes shut and did deep breathing throughout.  All in all, from getting on the table to getting off again was probably less that 5 minutes.

The test came back totally clear, so I'm guessing now I have unexplained fertility too?  Does anyone know what the next stage might be?  I'm guessing clomid?  Feeling a weird mix of relief and frustration now!

xx


----------



## Princessmoo

Hi all just after a bit of advice really as this is all new to me  

Me and my dh have an appointment with the fertility nurse Monday and I have just collected my day 3 & 21 blood results from g.p

My FSH level was 22.2 & LH was 8.4 on reading bits on the Internet it says my FSH is too high we are hoping to go for ICSI does this mean I won't be suitable?

Was hoping on of you lovely ladies could give me some much needed advice

Thanks
Nicky xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was told to take paracetamol and burfen before I also had some diazepam . I was told the results then and there.


Fliss44 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to forum posting so apologies if I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> I joined as my husband and I have been TTC for almost two years. I've had bloods taken and internal and external scans and am having a HSG next week which I'm truly petrified about. Thankfully your post have reassured me slightly. Does anyone know the highest strength painkiller I can buy over the counter for beforehand?!


----------



## BrunetteMrs

When I had my 21 day bloods done a few weeks ago I really struggled to find what we're normal ranges to compare mine to, I have since had a printout of my results which has the ranges for Follicular; Ovulatory; Luteal and Post-Menopausal (presumably the different stages of the cycle).

I have listed them below as they appeared on my printout:

FSH - Follicular 1-9. Ovulatory 6-26. Luteal 1-9. Post menopausal 30-118
LH - Follicular 2.6-19.0. Ovulatory 22.6-114. Luteal 1.0-28. Post menopausal 15.6-89
Oestradiol - follicular 80-367. Ovulatory 727-2543. Luteal 697-990. Post menopausal 117-268
Prolactin - Adult female 0-445mU/L
Progesterone - Follicular 0.8-4.8  Luteal 12-89 nmol/L

These test ranges were taken from bloods done at the hospital not a fertility clinic.

Hope this helps others.


----------



## HMB

Hi,

I hope this is the right place to post regarding CD 3 hormone blood tests. I really could use some insight on my results.

I have done these before last year, and didn't focus on the results really other than AMH which was low. I want to know if these results are normal/good for going forward for IUI with light stimms. I am particularly confused about the oestradial results. What do they mean really? What is normal? I read that "high" oestrodial can mean a cyst, a dominant follicule, ovarian reserve problem.....?? But then I see many ladies with oestradial of over 150  . Please let me know if you have advice from a doctor or book on this. I can't find anything very precise.

CD3 results:

FSH              2.6 ui/l

oestradiol      177picog/ml

LH                  1.5 ui/L

I won't get AMH until Monday.

On the lab paper, it gives ranges, but they are so big that I don't think it really helps: for folliculare phase of estradiol 30-150 pg/ml. On a fertility internet site I had read that the norm is 25-75pg/ml. So you see? Not helpful.  

If you look at my signature, you can see that I did puregon stimms 4 times last summer/fall with trigger and did menapur in Feb. I had an operation to remove a polyp in Jan, so I don't think my body recovered until about now. That menapur cycle for iui was cancelled due to poor response and strange blood results during the the stimm.

Thank you for any information on what this all means. I guess my FSH has improved from last year when it was 8.2. LH is kinda low tho, right? And the Oestradiol  . My AFC was 7 last June, so it's high for my age.


----------



## hedgehog11

Hello, 
i'd really appreciate some help/advice. 

Am feeling super scared and upset. Just had amh tested and it's less than 1.5pmol/l (the bottom group. very low ovarian reserve.) I'm 37. 

What completely confuses me is I also did this 2 years ago and my amh came out in the highest group (measured in a different lab at 7.1ng/l). 

I asked the clinic about this and all they say is "well, it goes down with age". But if it's used to predict menopause how can it predict my menopause at 51 ish when I'm 35 then say at 37 it's different. I'm so confused. Can anyone offer any advice/reassurance. I'm not in a position to have kids with my boyfriend yet..


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hedgehog - there is a low AMH thread (of which I'm a member) but can't post a link as on my iPhone. Don't despair there ARE success stories of low AMH-ers getting pregnant. Unfortunately after 35 the line on thR fertility stats graph does plummet but it CAN happen. Sure yoy'll fund some support on that thread

LJ x


----------



## HMB

I can now add my AMH results from March 17:
.54ng
3.86 pmol


----------



## SB1

Hello I am new to this board and was looking for some advice. I have had my ovaries checked two years ago when I was having other fertitlity investigations and they were fine and the doctor told me they had lots of good follicles I was 26 at the time. Two years later I have had an ultrasound and during it I was told that I had only 6 follicles and this could indicate that my ovaries are not working correctly. Is it normal for them to change so much in just less than two years? Also the ultrasound was done on day 24 of my cycle would this affect my follicle count as I know they are usually done on day three? Would love to hear from anyone who could shed any light on this? Thanks xxx


----------



## hedgehog11

Hi,
I'd really appreciate some help. I posted before but it got moved. 
I'm 37. Two and a half years ago my fsh was 4.9 and amh was 7.1ng/ml

Last month my fsh was 5.1 and amh was 0.67ng/ml. 

I've read the accademic studies that say it goes down on average .2 a year. Mine has gone down ten times that per year. I'm so upset but also confused. This is supposed to predict menopause age so how can it change. I'm in a new relationship and want a child so everything depends on this - do I wait till it happens naturally with the man I'm with or go it alone. PLEASE help if you can..x


----------



## SARAH1942

Hi just need somone who understands the following blood test results....daughter having problems conceiving, is in Australia, and can't get an answer she understands n- c**p doctor  

Anyone any ideas please??

Her blood test on "day 21" showed the following -- which I'd so appreciate a translation of!:

progesterone levels were 39nmol/L
fsh ratio was FSH4: LH10
Fasting insulin 27mUL
oest 2:607
DHEAS:4.4umo/L
free testosterone 1.0pmo/L


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Sarah,

I'm not too sure but as far as I know,

on day 21 a Progesterone level of 39 nmol/l  would indicate that she is ovulating

I think an FSH of 4 indicates good ovarian reserve (lots of eggs left and should respond well to fertility medication if needed). An FSH over 10 can indicate low ovarian reserve. 
However LH should be similar to FSH.  An elevated LH in comparison to FSH (as in your daughters results) would indicate PCO(S).

Fasting insulin of 27mu/l seems high and indicates Insulin Resistance.

Not sure about oestrogen on day 21,  I think a Day 2/3 level is more relevant for infertility testing.

I think DHEAS and free testosterone levels seem ok but I'm not 100%.

She might be given metformin and told to go on a low carb or low gi diet, as reducing carbs and sugar should help stabilise insulin levels.

I hope this helps, it can be very confusing   (especially with so many units of measurement it can make it difficult to compare results!)

Anyone else, feel free to correct me if any info is wrong as I am far from an expert!


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi everyone,

As a couple we decided to not broadcast our struggle to concieve, so as a result when it comes to having investigations / treatments there isn't anyone to speak to about how much it hurts, what to expect etc. So.... Obviously I ask google.

I was scheduled to have my HSG today, and had terrified myself reading horror stories of women screaming during the procedure and cramping for hours after. After weeing a million times before hand and with sweaty palms it was then my turn. 

I just felt compelled to share with those of you who have got the procedure to come, and have read these stories that it was no way near this painful or traumatic. It feels like having a smear while having minor period pain. At no point did it actually hurt as such, its just not all that nice. And literally as soon as they had finished all discomfort went.  If I got told I needed another one it wouldnt phase me at all.

I know everyone is different, and that people have different pain thresholds, but for those of you who hsve yet to have this procedure please dont worry about it, its really not that bad. Take some deep breaths and relax as much as you can.

It's also a blooming good excuse for some chocolate afterwards! 

I'm happy to answer any questions if people have them about what to expect.

E xxx


----------



## Becia

Hello ladies  

I am going to have my HSG on Thursday and would like some advice whether to tell work I won't be in at all on that day - what do you think? They already know that I am having a medical appointment and a test, but I said I would be in afterwards.

I am just a bit nervous in case I don't feel well afterwards and we are having an end of year party (I work at a university) later on that day. It might be better for me not to come in at all otherwise I might end up having to go to the party feeling unwell  Don't know what to do  

Thanks a lot,

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

I felt fine after my HSG but did keep peeing blue dye for the day! 
M xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Becia
I have already PM'd you but saw this post, so thought I'd reply with my experience.  My HSG was uncomfortable but not that bad.  I cramped a bit as they put the dye in but other than that I was fine.  I'm not too good with 'procedures' like that and had to lie down for 10 mins because I felt a bit faint, but that's just me being pathetic I think!  Make sure you have a panty liner with you!  I took the whole day off and was really pleased that I did because I had period like pains for the rest of the day.  I know some people don't get any cramps but it's better to take it easy.  Maybe take the day off but say if you feel well enough you will drop in on the party later.



Shelleysugar x


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi becia
I had my hsg on thursday - I made the mistake of googling it beforehand which made me think it was going to be really bad, however I can honestly say it was nowhere near as bad as expected. I took 2 x nurofen an houyr before the procedure so think that may have helped but the only real uncomfortable moment lasted all of 1 minute when it felt like bad period cramps. I did bleed quite a bit after but there wasn't any pain. So if you had to go back to work you probably could, however I booked the afternoon and just went home and watched trashy tv. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Becia

Hi Emlore, Shelleysugar and Michimoo 

Thanks for your advice. In the end I decided to take a day off, I get bad period pains and was a bit nervous that I would get the same after HSG.

The doctor was very kind and gave me a sick note and I am now relaxing at home   The whole procedure was OK, could hardly feel anything.

The tubes are open which is great news.

xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Great news Becia - far better to relax and look after yourself and I'm pleased your tubes are good - onward and upward  

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Dopey2012

Hi all, 

I have seen alot about AMH and FSH test on FF but i know little about these tests. 

Can anyone give me some information on them or point in the right directions for some websites that i can read more about them.

Thanks


----------



## Emms80

Hi ladies. I have my hsg test booked in for next week. To say I am nervous is an understatement. Please tell me its not going to be excruciatingly painful. 

Not looking forward to it one bit but I know it needs to be done.


----------



## emmab81

Hi Emms

It is no way near as bad as you will think. I had the worst phobia about internals and being prodded to the point it made me physically sick about 24 hours before hand. I felt so stupid after as it was all over and done with so quick. When they say it takes about 10-15 minutes also includes you getting undressed and chatting so in reality the actually procedure only took about 3 minutes. I am not sure if your hospital would be the same but as well as the radiographer doing it there was a nurse who talks to you to distract you. You can also see it all on the screens so once again you are distracted. When people say its painful i think they refer to the dye going in which is not painful. Its just a slight cramp (like a period pain) and lasts about 3 seconds. 

Trust me if i can go through and have it done then anyone can. Some people take painkillers before, i never bothered but if you are a bit worried then take a few. The most uncomfortable part for me was getting up afterwards. The blue die leaked out of me when i stood up! I was ashamed but they said it happens a lot so make sure you have a pad with you which you can put on after.


----------



## butterfeena

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if any of you know much about a sudden increase in AMH and what it means (other than its good). Consultant today said it also indicates egg quality which I wasn't aware of

New clinic told me today that my AMH came back as 20. When I last had it tested in Jan it was 13.6. Obviously upwards is good but has anyone else had this? Dr seemed surprised it was so different. Could the royal jelly and Q10 co-enzyme which I've been taking last 2 months account for this leap?

All thoughts most welcome and thanks for your time.

x


----------



## utb

Hi Ladies

I had a HSG yesterday which was not pleasant I had one back in December 2009 and everything was clear and fine the only comment they made was that I had a dip in my uterus which after a hysteroscopy (sp) showed uterus was fine.  Anyway yesterday HSG they had a real problem getting to my right hand side they couldnt get the dye in properly and were really struggling the left side was a breeze everything flowing normal as should be.

Just wondered has anyone had any experience with difficult/problems with HSG.

Thanks in advance

x x x x


----------



## Lilly83

Hi

I am waiting on a HSG and the paper work they have given me includes a prescription for a list of drugs, I was shocked by how many, also one is an anti sickness drug, does anyone know why they prescribe that? I have a phobia of vomit so that worried me a bit. On my list is....

Diclofenac 100mg
Metronidazole 1gm
Doxycycline 100mg for 5 days
Paracetamol 1gm
Prochlorperazine 12.5mg
Buscopan 20mg

Did everyone else get all that?

Lilly x


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi lilly
I think that is a case of the hospital being over cautious to be honest. I didn't have to take any medication at all for my hsg (although it was recommended to take 2 x nurofen an hour before the procedure). If I were you I would query why they are prescribing all of that.
I recently had a hsg so if you have any questions please feel free to ask x


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey all, i haven't been on here for a few months as i took a break from ttc. I've been trying since dec 09 with no success, i was prescribed 50mg clomid last November i took it for 2 months and it did nothing other than make me feel down in the dumps. So me and my husband decided to stop and book a holiday, we went to Florida in June and it's made me feel so much better. We had our appointment on monday with the consultant. I got offered 2 choices, i could either try clomid again or have more tests. I decided to go for tests as i don't want to take drugs when there could be something wrong. So i am now waiting for my next period, which is still about 3 weeks to go. Then on CD 2 i have to go for a blood test... not really sure why? Then day 10 to go for my HSG. I'm sooo nervous for that but hopefully all will be ok and hoping it doesnt hurt too much. If anyone has any advice to share i would be greatful for it xx


----------



## Dudders

Hi Kelloggs,

I had my hsg a couple of weeks ago and for me it was fine.  Experiences vary of course and I know that some people have bad experiences, but the majority of tests go smoothly.  The best thing is to try not to worry too much - I know it's far easier said than done - and stay away from google!!

They were a lot more gentle with the speculum than I've ever experienced with a smear and that had been one of my big worries as I've always found smears VERY uncomfortable.  I didn't feel them put the tube in or anything and the only pain I had was when they put the dye in.  Now I won't lie - it hurt when they put the dye in, but I promise it really did only last a few seconds.  You might want to make sure you take a sanitary towel with you - they will probably offer you one, but I've heard the hospital issue ones tend to be a bit big and scratchy!  I had a tiny bit of spotting after, but that could have easily been a little left over from af and the towel was really to catch the dye as this was very sticky.  I had a few cramps that evening, but it only lasted a couple of hours and was no worse than a bit of period cramping.

Good luck and feel free to message me if you have any questions


----------



## Kelloggs

Hi Thanks for replying. Well i have only ever had one smear and was really nervous but it didnt hurt and didnt even know she'd finished it, was all over so quickly. I'm more nervous about fainting cos i'm quite squeamish.. i know that sounds pathetic  How long did yours last do you know? 
Thanks for the advice about the sanitry towel i will definitely take one with me.


----------



## Dudders

Hi Kelloggs,

Sorry if it's too late, but I've only just seen this.  It was all over and done with in ten minutes.  Try not to panic - there's not too much to be squeamish about and the people that do the test are typically very sympathetic.  Good luck xx


----------



## Lilly83

Well I had my HSG at St Marys today, I'm not gonna lie it did hurt, but the guy that did it was so lovely and gentle, it's hard to describe the pain, it was a very strong pain but not to the point you would pass out, it wasn't like being stabbed like some people say when you read the horror stories, you can kind of pant and breath through it, I was begging him to tell me if it was going to get any worse though

When you feel the pain start to subside the relief is nearly instant

Oh and I had one blocked tube, and had been giving a prescription with a few diff pain meds and antibiotics but they messed up and I never got it so had nothing

Any questions from anyone regarding it let me know

Lilly xx


----------



## bunny73

Hi everyone.

Iv had some bloodtests recently and they have shown that i have low estrogen levels.

Please can someone give me some honest advice about what this could mean?!

Iv been naughty and googled it  and alot of what i found mentions menopause, so now im really worried :-(!!

Thanks in advance for any support,

Bunny x


----------



## Helena123

I've got this first thing on Friday morning and there's one thing preying on my mind...

Do they use a spectulum and if so, is this left inside for the whole 20-30 minutes?  Please say it's not!!!!          

I feel nauseous thinking about it because I have a very low pain threshold for anything going on 'down there'.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Helena123 said:


> I've got this first thing on Friday morning and there's one thing preying on my mind...
> 
> Do they use a spectulum and if so, is this left inside for the whole 20-30 minutes? Please say it's not!!!!
> 
> I feel nauseous thinking about it because I have a very low pain threshold for anything going on 'down there'.


I had an HSG a year and a half ago and it was all very last minute so didn't get much time to worry about it thankfully. I still had some issues over things being done down there after being sexually assaulted several years ago, but honestly it wasn't too bad.

You go up onto the bed, then the person who's doing the porcedure (mine was a male gynae Dr) gives you a clean outside and in to prevent infection, wasn't pleasant but wasn't painful at all. Then they put the speculum in and set it before they put the catheter in to inject the dye, the speculum is fine but the dye going in does cause a bit of cramping. It's nothing major and just like bad period cramps though, then they take an x-ray and then take everything back out.

At our hospital they then insert an antibiotic pessary just in case of any infection, then you're fine to get up and get changed. I had to sit for 20 minutes after I was dressed, as apparently some people react to the dye but I was fine and then went home.

A couple of things for going: take painkillers before you go to help with the cramps, and take your own sanitary towel as the one they give you afterwards (to catch any leaking dye) is like a bloody nappy!!!

Try not to worry hun, it's really not too bad - more uncomfortable than painful - and it's a necessary evil I'm afraid.

Good luck

Suzie x


----------



## Helena123

Thank you Suzie for your detailed response.

I feel a lot better now knowing what's involved in the procedure.  

Providing the HSG is okay then this will (hopefully) be the last thing I need before my treatment begins, so I'll bear this in mind and keep hanging on in there.

x


----------



## Kelloggs

Well i've barely eaten for a week, waiting for my period to come. It came yesterday and i had to have a blood test today and i bloody fainted!! they carried on then helped me come round lol. Well i have the HSG on tuesday and i am in such a state. I'm not worried at all about any pain, im just freaking out that i'm gonna faint and look an idiot. I want a baby but couldnt even give blood without fainting. Although never fainted at one before.  Think i'm just really anxious about it. They don't talk about what they are doing do they? i'd rather just be silent and get through it x


----------



## Helena123

Ha - I bet you were glad they carried on before bringing you around  

I'm not a big one for breakfast but always make sure I have a very sweet Ribena before I have bloods taken, otherwise I feel really shakey and nauseous.  I love the experienced nurses who keep you chatting whilst you have bloods taken - I always tell them I'm a bad patient and they make the whole process effortless - I'm not totally at ease having blood taken.

I'm a little scared of panic attacks.  I don't suffer from them, but I had a really bad one a couple of years ago. I'm just going to take deep breaths and moan and groan my way through it.

x


----------



## Danni1982

Mine is on 9 August and am really nervous!
I am not good with having people prodding around 'down there', but also my leaflet said take a painkiller 30minutes before the procedure, so is it really painful? 

I have also heard rumours that it is quite common to get pregnant straight after an HSG as it clears you out - is this just a myth? 

Thanks


----------



## ELKA82

Hello Dannii


I had mine done. Good idea to take painkillers before, but its not that bad as you think. I had pain for like 5-6 seconds and thats it. And went shopping after.

Good luck.


----------



## Danni1982

Thank you that makes me feel a bit better! and I like the idea of shopping afterwards...


----------



## Helena123

Yes - had mine done this morning in Wakefield.  

Whole process from arriving to exiting was about 30 mins - actually procedure took about 10 mins.  They said if they had injected more dye to begin with it would have taken 5 minutes!

I am a terrible patient when it comes to anything going on 'down there'.  I took 1 Ibuprofen an hour before and 2 more 30 mins before I was due in and had a last minute sugary drink.

There was a teeny bit of discomfort at first before they decided on using a smaller spectulum - lasted about 2 second though and was only a minor twinge.  And then I laid back and waited...and waited for cramps and all sorts of things to happen and guess what - nothing did.  I felt cooler when the fluid was inserted, but it wasn't uncomfortable.  

Two hours on and I'm still feeling okay.

The only thing I was upset about was not getting my results there and then as I was made to believe that I would.  Got to wait 7-10 days!!  If I had got immediate results then it would have being on a par with my experience of private care.  The nurses and radiographer were excellent and continually asked if I was okay because I'd warned them I'm not good with this sort of thing.

Helena


----------



## Helena123

I had this done this morning and everything okay i.e felt no pain or discomfort.

But now I'm really worried.  On here everybody seems to get told results whilst they're undergoing it, whereas I was given not a scrap of information.  I wish I had looked at the screen and seen for myself.  

I've pretty much been told off for ringing up the hospital to query why no one has told me anything so dare not try again (well, maybe on Monday).

If I'd known I'd have to wait 7-10 days then I'd have just paid £300 to go private.  The waiting kills me and I know I'll spend the next 10 days getting myself really worked up about this and my life will be at a standstill.  God - I hate the power the NHS have.  They must know, I mean it's only looking at flowing dye on a screen.

Did anyone else have to wait?


Helena


----------



## Dudders

Although I didn't have to wait, don't panic as I've seen lots of cases where ladies haven't been told straight away.  Typically the reason for this is that the test is often done by a radiographer, who doesn't necessarily actually have any extensive knowledge about what the outcome of the test will mean.  Often they are simply not allowed to as it will be the responsibility of the specialist to interpret the results, and would get into trouble for telling you anything - sometimes that's just the way it is unfortunately.  My consultant performed my hsg so was able to give me the results there and then, and this is more often than not the reason that some women get their results straight away.  Have they booked your next appointment to discuss the results?  Good luck xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

was just going to say the same thing as Dudders, she beat me to it! Although my consultant did the HSG and told me the results on the day, we still had to have a further review meeting with him as to the way forward as then they can take into account all the tests that both of you have had.

Good luck 

Nicx


----------



## Helena123

Thank you ladies.  Not sure who carried it out.  

I've just been told results would be back in 7-10 days and sent through to GP.  

Spoke to Gynae Dept at the local hospital and they said they would get a copy as it was them who made the referral for the HSG.

I'm having fertility treatment abroad so I don't actually have a consultant over here - just a nice lady doctor in the Gynae Dept who my GP referred me to.  Even if the results do come back in within those timescales I'll probably still have to wait another couple of weeks to be seen to discuss the results!  I think it might be quicker to just re-do the HSG privately later on this month. 

x


----------



## Danni1982

Thank you for sharing your experience. I hope you get the results soon...I have already been warned mine will be sent to my fertility doctor who I am not seeing until 30 August. 
I will take some painkillers then and warn them I am not good with this sort of thing! 
Roll on 10 August when it's all over! Good luck with your results xx


----------



## moo84

Hi Helena123,
I had a HSG done on NHS and had to wait until my consultant follow up appt to get the results - 6 weeks of worry and stress, hell!!! Luckily for me the results were fine, but I had lots of unneccesarily sleepless nights. I panicked as the lady doing the scan was quite chatty until half way through the scan and then she went quiet and told me that I'd get the results when I saw consultant.

I think it depends on who does the scan, don't worry that you weren't told. 

Good luck with your investigations and treatment x


----------



## Lilly83

Just for anyone reading this thread and wonderin

St Marys in Manchester give you your results straight away

That's annoying having to wait, wonder why they didn't tell you x


----------



## Helena123

It has made a big difference to how I am feeling thanks to replies on this post.  

moo84 - I can't believe you had to wait 6 weeks to be told everything was okay.  That is just cruel and unnecessary when it could have been one less thing for you to worry about.

As I don't have a consultant in the UK I have the feeling that no one is going to accept responsibility for taking me through these results.  

One last question...does anyone know if the scans will be interprited by the hospital who carried out the HSG before they end up on the desk of the doctor at the Gynae Dept?

Many, Many thanks.


----------



## Kelloggs

oh no i hope they tell me if they find anything, as my next appointment with the consultant isnt until october so will have over 2 months to wait :/ that is crap!!


----------



## Helena123

kelloggs - you can't let them make you wait that long!  From other posts on here it looks like most of the ladies were told at the time.

If you find out in advance that they're not going to tell you, then make sure you have a good view of the monitor - you're wanting to see the fluid travel up the tubes and spill out over the ends (double check this).  Or ask them to go through everything as it is happening (okay the fluid is in the uterus, filling up and now travelling up the right tube,...)

x


----------



## Kelloggs

Well had mine today. I was so nervous but it really wasn't that bad. It hurt more after for me. I hot tokd nothing about how it went so now got 9 weeks to wait. Do you think i could get results over the phone?


----------



## Helena123

I don't know if you can get results over the phone but it's worth a try.  Did they tell you how long it would take them to process the results?  They told me up to 10 days and also mentioned a copies would be sent to both my GP and the Doctor I saw in the Gynae Dept.  

I've spoken to Gynae Hospital and they said to just keep ringing through to find out when they are in.  I'm going to start calling tomorrow and continue every day until they say 'they're here'.  If they insist on making an appointment to go through them ask for copies of the results - they have to provide you with them under the Data Protection Act.  I've done it before and they can only ask for a nominal admin fee - I paid £10 a couple of years back.    

Also, why not give your consultant a call and ask them if you can put your name down for a cancellation appointment?  That way you might get seen quicker than 9 weeks.


----------



## Emms80

Hi Ladies, 

I had a HSG done a month and a half ago and since then my cycle has gone haywire. The month which I had the HSG done my cycle was 46 day long!! Im now on the next cycle and currently on day 43! Has anyone else had this happen after a HSG?


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi emms
I didn't have this problem, however I did have a very heavy period after my hsg which literally drained me. I looked it up on google and it seems as though that is quite typical as it 'clears you out'. However my google search also showed that a high number of ladies fall pregnant after their hsg - is that a possibility for you with your af being late? X


----------



## Emms80

I did expect some change in my cycle after the HSG but a 46 day cycle!!?? 

I did a test yesterday and BFN so thats not the reason


----------



## bearbear

Hi Guys,

I had my HSG test done yesterday and as i myself read a few posts on here with regards to this prior to my test which helped me a lot i thought i'd pass on my experience! 

I was very nervous and expecting the worse, i was scared in case it hurt but i was even more scared that they would tell me my tubes were blocked!

I'm being seen at the LWC in London and they were all really lovely! I had 2 doctors and 2 nurses in the room with me! You lie on a bed, legs akimbo  and after explaining what the process intailed they started! First of all they inserted a speculum, i'm gonna be really honest and say that it was rather painful but the lovely nurse grabbed my hand and everyone was lovely!! Then they insert a cathater, i never felt that at all!! Then she took the speculum out and they told me the worst was over and i can honestly say she was right!! After that i never felt a thing!! I was scared when they injected the dye it was gonna hurt but i truly never had any pain and the whole test was over within 10mins! My mum was waiting outside and she couldn't believe it when i came out the room so quickly!  I met with the doctor afterwards and he said great news, your tubes are fine, YAY  so its now all systems go and i can begin stimulated DIUI with my next period!  The drugs i need are:

Ovitrelle 250cmg 
Cyclogest pessaries 400mg 
Menopur 1 x 600IU 

Would anyone know if its much cheaper to purchase these drugs from a pharmacist myself? 

Anyway the test really wasn't as bad as i expected it to be, in the evening i had very mild period type pain but nothing major at all!!

I also thought i'd pass on a couple of tips that i feel greatly helped me! One lady on here said she took buscupan before the procedure and it helped so i did the same yesterday and i'm sure it helped the cramps! Also make sure you take an ibuprohen 30 mins before the test! 

Good luck girles, i hoped this helps some of you...............

Good Luck
Bear


----------



## Helena123

Got my results back today of the HSG...everything okay.  So it just goes to show that just because they don't give you any feedback on the day it doesn't necessarily mean there's anything wrong.  It turns out that I had a junior doctor doing mine so everything had to be checked by a consultant.

I too found HSG absolutely pain-free.  It was less uncomfortable than a smear and I have a very low pain threshold.

Also, I was told on Friday that I would have to wait until September to get an appointment to go through the report.  With a little persistance they told me over the phone today.  Once less thing to worry about now!

Also, I must mention that I had to have a HSG because I had previously had pelvic inflammatory disease about 10 years ago...caused by a chlamydia infection that went undiagnosed (same partner) for anything up to 3 years.  I know I'm lucky it didn't have severe consequences.


----------



## Journey99

*BearBear* You may be able to get cyclogest from your GP on the NHS. I ended up just getting mine through a pharmacist on a private prescription due to time restrictions and it was £15 for a box of 15 x 400mg pessaries(1 week supply for me as i was on 2x a day). If you go to the IVF boards there are posts on there about companies who offer cheap IVF meds. It's worth a look. I did eggshare so the majority of my meds were free so unfortunately am not sure who is the best.


----------



## bearbear

Journey99 said:


> *BearBear* You may be able to get cyclogest from your GP on the NHS. I ended up just getting mine through a pharmacist on a private prescription due to time restrictions and it was £15 for a box of 15 x 400mg pessaries(1 week supply for me as i was on 2x a day). If you go to the IVF boards there are posts on there about companies who offer cheap IVF meds. It's worth a look. I did eggshare so the majority of my meds were free so unfortunately am not sure who is the best.
> 
> Thank you Journey 99, it seems like i can get the cyclogest a lot cheaper from a pharmacist, i got quoted £10.18 from Asda for a box of 15!! The LWC want £120 (3), not sure if that means for 3 boxes but it still seems lots more!! The Menopur is about £40 cheaper in Asda and the Ovitrelle is around the same price as the Clinic! Any savings are a bonus as this having a baby lark ain't cheap


----------



## Journey99

*Bearbear* that might mean 3 months as you need to continue taking until 12 weeks. But you can just buy 2 weeks then buy more when you get your BFP


----------



## bearbear

Journey99 said:


> *Bearbear* that might mean 3 months as you need to continue taking until 12 weeks. But you can just buy 2 weeks then buy more when you get your BFP
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned the clinic and a nurse told me it was 3 boxes with 15 pessaries in each box!! Definately cheaper getting them from Asda so she is going to send me a prescription! Thanks again x
Click to expand...


----------



## Journey99

*Bearbear* OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! That's a joke!! £40 for a single box!!!!!!! Defo go to ASDA!!! Gosh and you potentially need 12 boxes!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Journey99 said:


> *Bearbear* OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! That's a joke!! £40 for a single box!!!!!!! Defo go to ASDA!!! Gosh and you potentially need 12 boxes!!!!
> 
> Well Journey99 i just couldn't believe the difference in price, i was in shock that the LWC want to charge £120 for 3 boxes and in asda i can get the same amount for £30, such a huge difference, totally mad!! I phoned the clinic yesterday and they are sending me out a prescription for the cyclogest, am i right in thinking i then just go into Asda and they will be able to get it for me? x


----------



## Journey99

Yes I just took my prescription in to my local pharmacy. It took a day to get it in as apparently most don't stock it. But that's fine as you wont need them until after EC.


----------



## bearbear

Journey99 said:


> Yes I just took my prescription in to my local pharmacy. It took a day to get it in as apparently most don't stock it. But that's fine as you wont need them until after EC.
> 
> Yes that should be fine, the clinic should of sent me prescription yesterday so with any luck i'll receive it today or tomorrow which will still give me plenty of time to get the cyclogest as my period isn't due until the end of Aug so treatment won't be for another couple of weeks!!
> 
> Congratulations to you by the way, twins how wonderful!! How you getting on? x


----------



## Journey99

Sick as can possibly be but totally worth it!


----------



## sweetcupcake

I had my first appointment with the fertility clinic last week 
He says I def have PCOS but wants me to have an internal ultrasound just to double check this. I had bloods done while I was there and DH needs to do yet another sample.
Also been sent for a HSG on thursday and I'm really scared   Think I have read too many things on the internet about the pain and I'm worried I will pass out and make a fool of myself lol.
After this I will then be starting metformin and clomid. So its all go  Hopefully something will work soon.
Any 'nice' stories about Hysterosalpingograms welcome lol. I know its not going to be the nicest thing in the world, but I just really hope I can deal with the pain..


----------



## tazza_uk

hi sweetcupcake 

I wish you all the best for your HSG, i have mine in October, so if you wouldnt mind, could you please let me know how you get on?

I've been on metformin for a few years now, all i could say is start slowly as it will help to reduce the amount of side effects caused.  Feel free to ask any questions you have about the metformin.  

  all the best xx


----------



## Lilly83

Hi girls

I had mine last month at St Marys Manchester, not sure where yours are? I had also wound myself up reading horror stories, it honestly wasn't like the horror stories, I will talk you through mine step by step if you like? 

I had a blocked tube and hydrosalpinx too, and if you're blocked it's supposed to make it much more painful

Lilly xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Thanks ladies. 
I will def let you all know when I have had it done Tazza. I have booked the day off work, so can hopefully spend the afternoon on the sofa with a hot water bottle if needed.
That would be great Lilly, if you don't mind 
x


----------



## elli78

hey. I had mine last year. Also scared myself over it but it was fine. Amazing 2see my tubes on the screen. Period pains are worse. Hope yours is as painless xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Thanks so much elli. I need more stories like that lol 
x


----------



## elli78

i hope its as easy for you. The build up was def worse than the event. Best of luck x


----------



## Lilly83

Ok well here goes....

They gave me a bag to put my stuff in and I had to change into a gown, then a young woman took me into the xray room (It looked like a normal xray room if you have ever been for one) There where another 2 people in the room, the guy who performed the procedure and another young woman sat behind a screen, they sat me down first and explained the whole thing, I think they know how anxious we must be with this procedure as he really was so lovely and reassuring, after talking me through it all and me asking any questions he then asked me to lie down on the table, he raised it quite high so it was level with his head, then a screen came over my stomach area, I had to get into the frog legged position and he inserted a speculum, I saw a long thing tube but I never felt it to go in, and never saw any kind of balloon or clamp like you read about, it just literally felt like a smear test speculum going in.

He then put the dye in, it was a strong pain, but not strong enough to make me pass out or scream in pain, you know the pain you get when they scrape you inside when you're having a smear, when it feels like a dragging pain quite heavy inside, it felt like that, I remember asking him is the pain going to get worse as it felt a bit like it was building and I needed reassurance that was as bad as it was getting, anyway just as he answered saying the worst was over I felt this relief as it subsided, the bad pain lasted about 20 secs max, and I just breathed my way through it.

I could then tell there was something wrong as he asked if the pain was more on the right side, he then asked me to go to the loo to try move things about and I did (There was one adjacent to the room).

When I got back he said the female nurse was going to take some normal xrays of me just to check if the fluid had moved, anyway it hadn't. He then got me to sit up and showed me all the xrays, he told me one tube was blocked and that he could see adhesions, but that the other was fine, he then said he would send my results back to the requesting Dr.

Afterwards I had a tiny bit of period type pain, and one episode of spotting, there was no gushing of dye or anything so just needed a pantyliner, and that was it, no after effects, nothing. Oh the only other thing that did happen was when the request for the scan was first booked I was given a list of medications I was supposed to be given, 2 types of pain relief, Buscopan, anti sickness, Antibiotics and one other I can't remember, no idea why I needed so many, anyway it turns out they forget to give them to me and I didn't ask completely forgot and they apologised after and said it should of been waiting for me when I arrived so not only had I done it without pain meds, was also with a blocked tube too!

Anyway I hope this helps, any more questions let me know

Good luck!

Lilly xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Thank you so much. That has settled my nerves a little now 
I haven't been told to take an meds, nor told that I will get any there lol. So think I will go in medication free and take something after if I feel I need to.
Thanks again. xx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey

Don't worry too much I had mine last year and I was really worried and it wasn't the most pleasant thing in the world and it was quite painful for about 30 seconds but it subsided very quickly and I just had a few cramps in that day but nothing major. My HSG showed hydro in both tubes so because they were both blocked that's why it was painful. But seriously any pain is over in 30 seconds I just tried to breathe through it and they were really reassuring. 

Take painkillers before hand and you will be fine. 

Good luck and let us know.

Nat xxx


----------



## Lilly83

Sweetcupcake hope you don't mind me asking a question on your thread?

Nat if you also don't mind, can I ask what they did about your Hydro? As I have a blocked tube, Hydro, Adhesions, Endo and an ovarian cyst and was told all this last week then just left in limbo now for 4/5 months waiting for a consultation

Lilly xx


----------



## NatalieP

@lilly83 

I saw the consultant yesterday and they have at this time decided to leave my tubes alone, they said that they don't think the hydro is leaking out.

I did ask about them removing the tubes but they told me they didn't want to as yet, maybe if the ICSI doesn't work or a scan shows they are leaking but as things look ok just leave alone. 

But I have heard of other's just having there tubes removed so I think it must vary consultant to consultant really on how they act. But I didn't want them to remove my tubes I know it's pointless to have them but unless they did make a difference and I had a failed ICSI because of them I would be asking for them to be removed.

Have a look on the tubal factors part of the forum there are loads of women there in our position too. 

Nat xxxx


----------



## Lilly83

Thanks Natalie 

I will have a read through the tubal posts thankyou, it's so annoying not knowing what happens now, I don't mind the waiting it's the not knowing, if it was just the one prob I had I might not be as impatient

Just hard how they drop the bombshells on you then leave you dangling months

Good luck!

Lilly xx


----------



## Journey99

*lilly83* I hate that! When I was told I had uterine fibroids my doctor told me over the phone and said that's why you can't get pregnant. Do you want me to refer you? I was shocked and had no idea what they were or anything so just said yes. I had to wait a few months to actually see anyone. It was awful. I know doctors are busy and this stuff is all routine but a little compassion would go a long way. good luck x


----------



## Lilly83

Firstly congrats on your twins! How exciting! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy 

Yeah it's rubbish isn't it, I had my HSG and they said adhesions and blocked tube, I thought well that's pretty crap but can deal with, then I had my ultrasound and they said Hydrosalpinx, squashed uterus, endo and a huge ovarian cyst, see you in 4/5 months! 

So now i'm driving myself crazy not knowing what happens from here, going to be a long few months i'm telling you!

Lilly xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks...still not sunk in but we are over the moon!

It's really not fair.  As I couldn't afford to have my surgery private I had to wait nearly a year for it.  My first appointment was with a less than useless registrar who told me I only had a couple fibroids and they "weren't that big".  He said go off and keep ttc and we'll see you in 4 months.  Then when i saw the actual cons I found out I had about 7 fibroids and the largest was a grapefruit and he told me there was no chance I would ever get pregnant unless I had them removed.  To say I was angry was an understatement. 

I definitely recommend starting a list of questions now.  It's so easy to get blindsided in those meetings and this way if you start to get emotional DH can take over the questions.  

You can keep phoning and asking if they have a cancellation and can move you forward.  They will probably get sick of you and do it just so you stop annoying them haha! But it's win win for you.

Unfortunately I don't know much about your IF issues but I there are some great threads on here that will offer great advice.


----------



## sweetcupcake

Well.. I went for my HSG today and seriously it is NOTHING to be worried about at all!!
I worked myself up into a right frenzy beforehand. I was shaking and everything, wondering if I could handle the pain or not.

The 2 nurses were lovely, I got to watch what was happening on the screen, the worst part was the speculum lol and that was only the usual uncomfotable feeling. I didn't feel the cathether, I didn't get ANY pain from the dye at all.. I couldn't feel anything!!
I don't get the results till I see doctor at the end of september, But I think I may have had a blockage or something.. I saw the dye go in on the screen and spill straight out of the right tube.
Then in the left one the dye stopped and they had to keep pumping more & more in till it finally started to come out. They weren't allowed to give me any kind of results there, but surely that has to be a blockage or something for it to not run straight through?

To say I had no pain is an understatement. It was totally pain free for me, UNTIL I came out. Then I had period like cramps in my left side which got progressivly worse tonight, but I've taken some ibruprofen (I took 2 of these half hour before the test aswell, so I would recommend this  

I was told to keep BD'ing as many ppl become pregnant after this so fingers crossed  
Good luck to everyone with their HSG, please don't worry, it's really not worth it


----------



## Helena123

It sounds like your left tube may have been blocked but they successfully managed to unblock it by pumping more dye through    The same happened with mine - they called for more dye.  I've still not officially got my results but consultant has told me verbally everything was okay.

I was the same as you and HSG was a breeze.  I did feel bloated for about a week afterwards but that really was as uncomfortable as it got.  

Good luck


----------



## sweetcupcake

Thank Helena 
Sounds like we had a simular experience then, In a way, I hope there was a blockage that has now been cleared because that may mean we have a better chance now  
I did have period type pains yest and in the night, but nothing that painkillers didn't sort straight out. But the procedure was a doddle! I feel really silly for worrying now haha.
Good luck for your results too xx


----------



## zippy13

Hi everyone

I have just taken my first round of clomid & had HSG test at James Cook, Middlesbrough last week.  I expected to be told there and then if there were any issues with my tubes etc, however the radiologist said that I would get an appointment to discuss with the consultant.  

Over a week later I still haven't received an appointment & I am starting to get really anxious about it now.  

What is the norm?  What have your experiences been?


----------



## NuDestiny

I would definitely call to chase this up with the person who referred you. I was told (at Worthing hospital) there and then my tubes were blocked and there was no sign of scar tissues or adhesions within the womb. He asked me to stay for 15 to 20 minutes to re-xray as the dye had not spilled (which is normal procedure with blockages) so I knew straight away about that. I asked him afterwards about everything else and my chances of pregnancy. He then told me zero chance of pregnancy naturally. I had my appt with the gp who referred me about a month later. He didn't tell me about the hydro, the gp did. So no news isn't necessarily bad as I got my bad news on the day. It could just be different policies with different hospitals. Good luck and hope you get good news soon


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

dont think radiologists are allowed to give you your results, it has to be your consultant. I was told on the day but my consultant carried out the HSG. I know its frustating to wait but at least when you do sit down with the consultant they will have all the info infront of them, not just HSG but blood tests, sperm analysis etc etc so they will be able to discuss the way forward. Although my consulant told me results of HSG on the day, we still waited about a month before we saw him and he gave us his recommendations, which in our case was IVF.

Good luck

Nicx


----------



## zippy13

Thanks for the replies ladies.  I managed to get hold of the consultants assistant & she asked him to look at the report from the radiographer.  They called me back to say that I should keep taking my clomid & that he will see me in December if I don't fall pregnant by then.... fingers crossed.

Good luck with your journeys too x


----------



## NuDestiny

Ah, I didn't know a radiologist could do it,  a consultant did mine I hadn't seen him before or afterwards, in that hospital (and I suppose my pct) its always done by the same consultant and that's the only thing he does  

If they want you to keep taking it that's brilliant, they can't have found any issues   that's brilliant news!!


----------



## NatalieP

Hey

My results were given by my consultant a few months after the HSG, frustratingly IF is pretty much a waiting game and involves lots and lots of patience. If your consultant wants you to carry on taking the clomid they can't have found anything wrong. Both my tubes are blocked with hydro and it took a few months like I said to find out that and the results which was VERY frustrating but that's the way it is.

Good luck  

xxx


----------



## Karen11

Hi! 
I'm new to FF. Just wondering if anyone can offer advice. 
We have had unexplained infertility so far. I had my HSG a few weeks ago, which showed one tube blocked, not sure why. I thought that one tube working was ok, but then the hospital brought my follow-up appointment forwards, which scared me a little! Am just wondering if anyone else has had this experience, and what tests i might need to have next?
Thanks!


----------



## Journey99

*karen* Hi! I also had one tube blocked but the dr wasn't concerned about it. He told me I just meant it might take longer. I also had other issues and we ended up doing IVF as we wanted to speed thing up. As for next steps, if its just blocked prob not much. If it has fluid in it they may want to do more or clip it. If all your other tests were ok I wouldn't stress too much. I would maybe post something or have a read thru the tubal factors section. Like I said my blocked tube had not a lot of bearing on my fertility as we learned that tube was connected to a bunk ovary that doesn't really ovulate well. Good luck x


----------



## Karen11

Thanks Journey99! That's very reassuring. Just hope they don't find anything more wrong. 
Will take a look at the tubal factors section...trying to find my way around!
Thanks again, Karen


----------



## [email protected]@lie

I've just had an HSG test and I'd used this site beforehand to get an idea of what it would be like, so now I can share my experience!

I know everyone is different, but for me it was nothing to worry about.

I lovely nurse gave me a gown and a dressing gown (no worries about the horrible gown flashing my behind) and showed me to a changing room where I was asked to remove my clothing from the waist down (makes you feel not quite as vulnerable, being able to leave your clothes on your top half!)  There were two other ladies waiting for the test and I was the second one in.

My husband came into the room with me where the radiographer (Roy at Manchester Royal Infirmary) explained everything that would happen.  He had a brilliant sense of humour, which helped a lot.  I was then given the option if I wanted my husband to stay with me or not, but I wanted him there to hold my hand.

He explained everything that he was doing and explained how things might feel.  First thing, a quick swab to cleanse the area (which was warm instead of freezing cold!) Then the speculum (like at a smear test).  The catheter was inserted, which I couldn't feel and then the dye followed.  I'd been told that I might not feel this, or it could feel like a period pain - which is exactly how it felt to me.  It did only last about 10 seconds though - and was quite mild.  I've suffered much worse period pain in the past!

The whole thing took no more than 5 minutes!  He asked if I would like to know the results and then showed me the images on the screen (which I couldn't see whilst the test was being carried out).  I was relieved to find out that my tubes are clear.  He said if he was being picky, that my left one may have had a small amount of debris in it, but this has been cleared by the test.  He really took the time to explain the x-rays and answer my questions.

He also advised that certain hospitals use this test as a treatment - to make sure that the tubes are clear anyway and that in Australia, all couples with fertility issues are automatically given this test for similar reasons.

After the test I was shown into the room next door where there was a toilet and where I could change.  The nurse explained that there were some thick sanitary towels I could use (there can be some spotting) but I didn't even need a pantyliner, as I had no spotting or mucus afterwards.

For me, the test was fast and relatively pain free and in hindsight - nothing to worry about.  I did take two ibuprofen one hour before the test but I'm not sure if it was necessary?

I hope my experience might reassure anyone who has to have the test that it can be ok and not much different to a smear test!


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi all 
I have been told today that I need to have an hsg test as standard for testing for iui treatment 

My problem been I have vaginismus - involuntary clamping of the vagina

And was wondering if anyone else had had one with this condition and how they got through it!

My clinic also told me the test needs to be between day 6 and 10 of your period? And was wondering why is this as it just seems so undignifying and was wondering if it's truly necessary!

Thanks Mia


----------



## Dudders

Hi Millie,

Have you managed to have a smear test before?  They use a speculum just the same as they do for that.  This would also be used for the IUI process I would guess.

As for timing, most women have finished their period by day 6, but if you haven't don't worry as the people that carry out these procedures are more than used to it.  They also want to do it before you ovulate as they wouldn't carry out the procedure if there was any chance you had ovulated or might be pregnant.

Good luck x


----------



## dayoanja

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and I just had my blood test result back today. I'm a newbie and don't understand much, so maybe you could help me out a little as to how this looks?

Unfortunately, the doctor messed up the AMH test and I have to go back and do it another time. 

My other numbers are:

FSH - 7
FT-4 - 16
LH- 3
Prolaktin - 178
TSH - 0,55
Oestradiol - 0,11

BTW; I'm 34 years of age.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## muddy paws

I just wanted to share my HSG experience. Not to worry anyone but I wish I had been warned before I went that a) it was gonna hurt and b) it makes some women feel faint! 

I found the cramping very painful but it was over pretty quickly and also it probably hurt more because my Gyno forgot to warn me to take ibuprofen beforehand... However the worst bit was that straight away afterwards I felt faint. I went to the toilet and must have passed out on the loo and hit my head because I woke up on the floor! Had a big bump and full on concussion for a whole week!!

Apparently (the sister on the ward told me later) some women faint after procedures that involve manipulation of the cervix.... Wish I had been told that before as I would have stayed lying down for a bit!

I thought I'd share because if you do feel faint make sure someone is with you to give you sugary tea  On the upside I didn't notice any cramping afterwards like some women (though that might be because I was too concussed to notice - ha!)


----------



## Jax83

hi everyone, I'm new to this and this is my first post. Me (31) and my husband (40) have recently been referred for Fertility investigations after two years trying with no success. I've had my blood tests and him his sperm count and we're awaiting the results. I got my period today so I need to ring and book my internal ultra sound. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what to expect? There's a lot of info on here about the dye test but not the ultra sound. I'm rubbish at anything medical - a real Jessie so I'm nervous as anything about it. I think I'll be calmer if I know what to expect and if anyone has any advice. 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Jax

Welcome!  

The ultrasound is nothing to worry about, they will be checking the position of your uterus, your tubes as if your tubes are blocked with fluid (hydrosalpinx) it will show although a simple blockage usually doesn't you would need a HSG for that, they will also perform an AFC (Antral follicle count) this will give you an idea of how many eggs you may get with an ivf cycle as every follicle may contain an egg, lastly they will look to see if you have an cysts. You will usually get told anything they see immediately after but will have the chance to discuss further at your consultation

Good luck!!

L x


----------



## Jax83

Thanks  Lilly! 
I'm a real stress head when it comes to anything medical - it's helpful to know what to expect! 

Jax


----------



## Lilly83

No problem

Anything else just ask! X


----------



## treezuk

I don't have the full run down of numbers but I was told that I have diminished ovarian reserve very recently based on my FSH , AMH (day3) and follicle count (day7)

AMH was 0.46 Pmol
FSH was 16.1 
Prolactin was 78 
Follicle count was 3/4 should have been around 5-7 she said. 

I'm 32


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Sorry to hear that, so what's the plan have they said?

My FSH is 23 and my AMH is 2, my AFC was 4

I'm 31 I was 29 when I heard my AMH was 2 so I know how you feel


----------



## treezuk

Thank you Lilly 

I have no idea honestly I feel like there isn't much hope but I did get pregnant last may (14) it turned out to be ectopic though that was a natural conception so my go thinks with a HSG on my tube if it's open that Clomid is still worth a try , problem I have is that my follow up isn't till feb 4th so I'm sort of stuck in limbo land till then.

I only got those results because I had the scan and originally my follow up wasn't till 27th April but I managed to get a cancellation. 

I only have the one ovary/tube and the reaminging ovary has had a cyst on it since the ectopic in may so they are now testing that for cancer (ca125) and then I have a colpscopy on Friday. 

So ATM I am just wanting to make sure there both ok and then work out the next bit. 

I just feel so confused I am lucky that I already have a child but It took me 6 years to have him I hope no2 would be easier but nope


----------



## Em-bob

Hi Everyone
So, DH and I had our follow up appointment at the Reproductive Medicine clinic last week after being pulled forward from May - it was confirmed that DH has low count and motility (which we already knew) and that my ultrasound and HSG were clear so we are being referred for IVF finally, however, my initial bloods have now passed the time scale that the NHS require so I have to have them done again on day 2, 3 or 4. Problem is, AF is due to arrive over the Bank Holiday weekend which means that by the time I can get my bloods done on the Tuesday it will be too late! 
This means that I will then be looking at going on the next cycle which takes me into June & hubby's SA will then be over 3 months old, as will my HSG & ultrasound!

I just can't seem to win with this! Does anyone know whether these tests have to be within a time frame or whether its just the hormone levels?


----------



## liltoni83

Hi Ladies

I have sat and read a lot of your comments and found them very useful however i  am due to have my HSG on Tuesday and I am totally freaking out! Im a massive stress head anyway and have tried to remain calm but now im starting to feel anxious. 

Im 31 and have been TTC with my partner for 2 years now. I have had blood tests to confirm ovulation levels, waiting on results from thyroid, testosterone etc. Partner has had sperm analysis which was really good apparently. 

Be good to hear from a few of you who are on this journey too x


----------



## Lilly83

Hello 

I just wanted to say from experience not one part of this whole journey over 7 years and 4 ivfs has anything been as bad as what I expected it to, apart from the 2ww actually that's hell! I too was dreading my hsg and read horror stories online but it wasn't like I read at all

There was a cramp when the fluid went in that was quite sharp and I held my breath and it was over, I kicked myself after for getting so wound up

Huge good luck! 

L xx


----------



## Evie777

Hi all! I just had my HSG and I found it really painful! The period type pain is fine, but the sharp pain was horrible! I cried. I got the all clear though, yay! I was told the pain varies from person to person. It is quick and maybe I'm a wimp, but ouch!!! Now I have a bit of bleeding and crapms, but nothing horrific. Xxx


----------



## Mrsgled

Hey everyone just after a little help understanding my pre ivf test results 
Internal scan 23 follicles either side ( scanned on day 7)
HSG test tubes clear but may have a polyp 
Fsh 4.7 iu/L (day 2)
Lh 6.4 iu/L (day 2)
Prolactin 256 mu/L
Testosterone messed up by lab 
Oestriadol 118 pmol/L
Shbg 42 nmol/L

Any help would be great 
Thanks in advance xxx


----------

